# How Are YOU Doing?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

With all the craziness in the world right now, I want to ask, *how are YOU doing?* It's time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face. Are you doing okay? Are you anxious? Frustrated? Angry? Let's truly talk to each other. Ya wanna know why? It really is gonna be okay.

Initially, I was simply a bit concerned but I was cautiously optimistic. Yesterday though, I realized it was going into ANY store that was increasing my anxiety. The expressions on the older folks and young mama's faces as they searched for what they need was breaking my heart. The "shellshocked" faces seeing the empty aisles triggered my first actual fear.

It doesn't matter if it is a REAL fear. It matters that some of us are feeling it. How do I resolve that? I stop feeding the fear, by staying away from it all. I may not have everything that I WANT but I do have everything that I NEED.

This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Great thread Cricket. Fortunately, I'm not really "feeling" it like so many are. Everyone in my family is safe and supplied and while the store shelves are empty at times, there's nobody fist-fighting over anything and no lines waiting to get into the stores when they open. So while I take the whole thing very seriously and I'm taking all recommended measures to try to not be part of the problem, I still feel pretty fortunate that my shoes are a lot easier to walk in than a lot of other people's right now.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm hoping for the silver lining in the dark cloud, which would be working from home. It will give me a lot more time in the shop to do woodworking. I can get up at my normal time and spend 6-7 hours on the computer then have lunch, spend the afternoon in the shop, then do some more work at the end of the day.

Both daughters are home from college which would also give me more time around them.

Now, about the toilet paper crisis…..


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

We have to be there for each other. Sometimes just having someone to tell that you are feeling a little nervous makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> It s time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face.
> - Cricket


Wrong, that's part of the problem  Stay away!

I have to occasionally remind myself to stay away from the news. None of it really hit me all that hard until I had to get some shopping done. It's rough.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> It s time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face.
> - Cricket
> 
> Wrong, that s part of the problem  Stay away!
> ...


I don't mean to come together in person. I meant in threads like this one. Simply connecting with each other by whatever means are available to you, the phone, email, or in your favorite forum communities.

- Cricket


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have to call myself very fortunate in that I don't have to go to a job ( retired 15 years ago ) and that my wife and I have all we need either in the freezer or pantry. There are exceptions, I nearly demand my banana in the morning and the coffee supply is just fine.
I work in my shop 7 days a week and some of those days are 8 to 10 hours. Most days are relaxed and not hurried so I can stop and come in the house for "The Price is Right" and have lunch.
Our families are all self sufficient and seem to be in cruise mode so there is no anxiety there.
My wife stays busy cleaning the saw dust I drag in and playing "words with friends" on her ipad. She plays 4 or 5 different people and wins an a consistant basis. 
All in all, at this point we're OK but hoping this doesn't hurt others as badly as predicted.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

coming together doesn't have to be physical just talking here to each other and sharing what we are experiencing helps us all understand were not alone in this,it's a problem we share throughout the world.my wife is very anxious with the whole thing so i am constantly reassrring her it will all be ok.and it will.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> coming together doesn t have to be physical just talking here to each other and sharing what we are experiencing helps us all understand were not alone in this,it s a problem we share throughout the world.my wife is very anxious with the whole thing so i am constantly reassrring her it will all be ok.and it will.
> 
> - pottz


Quite often, just knowing we aren't alone in our thoughts and concerns help lessen the anxiety.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think we're all a little nervous. Anyone who isn't is either sickeningly optimistic or has been under a rock for the past couple of weeks ;-) That nervousness can be advantageous though. When society at large is concerned, more people are more likely to take recommended action to minimize the impact of this thing.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Today was the first day that I have felt an odd feeling of half depression, half anxiety. As a business owner I stress over what's next. On the bright side we still have work but my wife and I just had a discussion of what do we do when our customers run out of money? I worry about all the people that don't not have the means to handle a minor setback let alone a major one. It went downhill when I someone on the financial channel use the word depression. I left the office to clear my head and Walmart was probably not the best place to go. Cereal. paper and can soup aisles were pretty picked over. We will make it through this but this is clearly not the best I have ever felt.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

For some reason, I have been feeling restless, as if I should be going somewhere or doing SOMETHING. It makes no logical sense since I tend to be a bit of a hermit and spend very little time "in public". On weekends I am on quiet trails.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Guns - Check
Ammo - Check
Food -check
Firewood - Check
All good here.


----------



## Emanon (Nov 27, 2018)

From Birmingham AL.
So far family and friends are well. We do know of some folks within our community have been tested positive. Last we have heard is they are doing fine.
My wife is in education so she is very busy atm getting everything together for possible e-learning. I have been kicked out of my office and will be working from home. Not a big deal because I always have had that ability. Everyone in the family has a good handle of flattening the curve so we are doing what we can do.
So far, the only issue is my son sometimes gets too loud while playing his games and the cat wants attention when i'm on a conference call or dealing with a (business) fire.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

> Guns - Check
> Ammo - Check
> Food -check
> Firewood - Check
> ...


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

All is quiet in NE MS. Shortages yes, but no panic that I'm aware of. Yes, I did end a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I know times like these are difficult for everyone, like many times in history dealing with wars, political upheaval, and a number of health crises, we will find a way through. We are not alone with the challenges that face us, yes it can be scary and or depressing, but we have to hang on and work our way through it. Sharing our support and concerns can help a lot. I saw a post earlier today saying " Just because you're struggling doesn't mean you're failing" 
These times test what we are all about, knowing we will come out the other side will make us stronger and smarter. Replace fear with hope and find something to be grateful for every day and if you can every second of the day. When I think of all the people here and throughout the world who have every day so much worse than I do, wishing they are not killed by bombs dropping on them or their children or people who don't have enough food, or water or any kind of shelter, they were suffering even before this terrible pandemic, I then feel ashamed of myself for being concerned about what seems so small compared to those poor souls out there.
We are a great community here on LJs and lending a sympathetic ear is all some folks need to help them get through their day, so if that's all it takes, can't we take the time for such a simple thing to love and comfort our friends, and family? * Peace be still*


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

We might have to look in the cupboard with a creative eye, but many have several items that just take up space. Those might just become emergency rations. Herbs and spices can easily rescue your taste buds even if "that yucky stuff" is all you can find. 
I was fortunate enough to grow up in poverty, wherein I learned to make do with less than wonderful food and clothing. Now at almost 72, I am prepared to cope with shortages of the pleasures we have become accustomed to in life. 
My children are grown and live no closer than 500 miles, but I have a wonderful SOULMATE with whom I share an abiding love and respect. We are each others pillars against worries. We have a host of friends, including our LJ family, with whom we share support when in need, so we have everything we need. I do pray that this issue will pass without causing extensive panic and sorrow to our world. But we can all pull together and support each other.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Although feeling at times anxious, saddened, dismayed, etc., It does give one time to reflect on what is important in our lives.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

> For some reason, I have been feeling restless, as if I should be going somewhere or doing SOMETHING. It makes no logical sense since I tend to be a bit of a hermit and spend very little time "in public". On weekends I am on quiet trails.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket - You're not alone in feeling restless or feeling as if you should be going somewhere or doing something. It is quite natural to feel like that at times like this.

I live on the south coast of England and my parents who are in their late 80s live in London. The government have said that from this weekend anyone over 70 should self-isolate. Since my parents do not have or want the internet, I called my dad to tell him that all he needs to do is text or call me with his shopping list and I will order it online and have it delivered. However he is adament that he is still going to go to the supermarket and nothing I could say would persuade him otherwise. He will be putting himself at risk unnecessarily and if he or my mum get the virus it will surely kill them. I've now asked my sister to try to convince him. I also feel like I should be volunteering in my community, but I daren't do that because my wife is in a high risk group and the virus would likely kill her if she got it. Of course I would never do anything to put her at risk, but it doesn't stop me wanting to help others.

My daughter lives in rented accommodation in London and works as a singer. Of course her work has dried up and I've got to make two trips to London this weekend to bring her and all of her stuff back home without picking up the virus before London goes into lockdown. They haven't said it will yet, but the cases are growing rapidly there now and I think it is only a matter of time.

So yeah…you're not alone. 
What I wouldn't give for a dull moment.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not sure how to feel. Its' a weird time. I'm overly concerned for my 84 year old mom that lives with us, as she has copd so she is at a high risk.

I am days away from getting a nice contract for a job that would be a big shot in the arm, but with talk of everything closing up I'm not sure how that is going to go.

The wife's job got shut down, so she's home but runs around a lot, so I worry about her having too much contact with people.

Myself, I work alone at the shop where I can leave the house and be by myself all day, then come home, so not worried there. Minimum supply of food, should be OK, but never know how things are going to go. Stores shelves are pretty much empty every time I go to get things. Just need milk and bread the most, but can survive without it.

So I guess just the anxiety of not knowing the future is the worst. I'm sure it will calm down in the next couple 2 or 3 weeks and hoping for a somewhat return to normalcy.
We just need to wait this thing out and pray for the best.

Other than that all is good, no one is sick, God is good!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Guns - Check
> Ammo - Check
> Food -check
> Firewood - Check
> ...


Hi Richard,
FWIW, I pretty much agree with your figures…* ;-)
*
Guns - Check… ~double digits
Ammo - Check… ~10k with ~20k reloading
Food -check… Mostly dried goods and canned
Firewood - Hail NO! South Texas dun't need 'dat!
GAS - Check… case of EACH: Chili, beans multiple varieties, +pounds of various Rice/nuts/seeds.
Gasoline - x5 High Risk disabled Veteran and plan on hunkering down and spending MUCH time using my own personal home range.. 

Life is good, but please don't "just" check on me. PLEASE! I Dun't neeeed no gasoline because I do NOT plan on going ANYwhere. But like what I said earlier…

P.S. Any one have access to more paper targets? Seems I am running low.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> Guns - Check
> Ammo - Check
> Food -check
> Firewood - Check
> ...


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> Guns - Check
> Ammo - Check
> Food -check
> Firewood - Check
> ...


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I've been through a lot in my lifetime and always came out with a few bumps and bruises, but always made it out. This time bothers me because I never seen so many selfish people panic before all the information is out. The news makes me sick because it seems to they pushed people into a panic. I worry that I may not have my pension after this the way the market is going. but I'll have to wait and see. 
Stay safe everyone, and try to take care of each other. We'll make it through this!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

We create our own reality. So create a good one for yourself!

We get as we give, so give more than you receive.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

So far, so good….got the shopping done today….should be good to go…
Spent most of the day trying NOT to get hit…either in the van over a parking spot, or getting run over by a shopping cart…..

Just another excuse to stay in the shop more…..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry for everyone I'm grateful our super market has not been emptied out like many of yours but like everyone else, there's no TP , alcohol, hand sanitizer etc and some food products. I know people that are in Cricket's situation is so hard to handle,it's more than just yourself and you have people like your parents that don't take the risk as seriously as they should and family members that you can't volunteer to help where you can. We have an opportunity to donate blood but I just can't bring myself to get into the little moble unit with 4 or 5 others when my wife and I are in our 70s. I'm grateful we have enough resources to last for a while but still have to make runs to the market. At our age, we never know how long you have left and I don't fear death but like most, I don't want to have a terrible ending like everyone wishes, passing in your sleep sounds like the ideal way to go. I hope you and your families find your way through this tough time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Personally OK. but worried about the other buggers.

Thx for the thought *crickett*


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Shopping for the essentials done… for now.
Touch and go with work but they are really curbing the staff's contact with the public. I work at a library so initially there was a lot of apprehension about that. I did a program a week ago showing people how to access digital content/books/audiobooks in anticipation of us closing. Just taking it day by day, checking in on loved ones and friends CAREFULLY. I spent today in the shop because I had some downtime and that really really was nice. 
Avoiding the panicked panic buyers is good if you can.
Take care everyone.
Jon
thanks for this thread Cricket.
Btw… spam seems to have stopped! =)


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

Same as Richard Lee, plus:

Plenty of food; the wife panicked in the great recession and bought 2 big plastic containers, each has freeze dried food for 2 for 40 days, so we're good for a while…... but might get boring….....and it will last 30 years!!!

She panicked early this time: 2 big bundles of Costco TP, 2 paper towels, case each of Costco green beans, corn, baked beans, spinach, case of snacks, ......

Just bought a new laptop, desktop (just now getting out of windows 7) and sound system.

Now the only problem might be running out of wood…............


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Everything is good here. The news has gone nuts and the people react in the same fashion. At this point, I am trying to figure out how much is political and how much is actual health concern. I always have a fair amount of supplies because I require a gluten free diet. We make our own cold cuts and most of everything from scratch. I am making my kitchen cabinets so I am home most of the time except to buy wood and other supplies.

Being from Maryland and now in Florida, this is like a winter weather blizzard calling for 40+ inches of snow and ice.

Here is the rub - for the N1H1, nothing like this was done and there were over 12,000 people lost in the USA alone. Right now, they have reported 357 lost in this country as if we just lost 30,000. I have a relative who is a nurse and he is told his mother that they expect over 1 million lost and if she wants to come to his house, she has to self quarantine for 2 weeks before coming over.

Something is wrong with this narrative. I don't think this flu is what the press is indicating or the lost in China would be 100 times more than what is being reported. I have read that the CDC states that this flu is not airborne but the news says it is an airborne flu - you cannot have it both ways.

That would make this more political than medical and that bothers me. We gotta get over the panic. In Philadelphia during the typhoid epidemic in the late 1800s, they found people that had died in their homes not from illness but from starvation. I could see this happening again.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Cricket for the thread


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> I don t mean to come together in person. I meant in threads like this one. Simply connecting with each other by whatever means are available to you, the phone, email, or in your favorite forum communities.
> 
> - Cricket


Obviously…
That was supposed to have been a joke.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, here in Maine we started late to the game but it's ramping up quickly. We live in a more populated rural area in southern Maine. We purchased a bunch of staple type of food for a few weeks. I was a science teacher and get along really well with quantitative information. We're following the exact same path as Italy. They didn't take it seriously at first and neither did we. They've also faired the worse of any country per capita. The wife and I are in our mid 60's so we know that even though we're very healthy, age is the bugger. Our immune systems are compromised. It starts at about 50 and continues with everyone. So, if pneumonia kicks in we will naturally have a harder time fighting it off than a younger person.
I started being anal about things early on. Lysol, homemade sanitizer, no other human contact, seeing to my older sisters.
The kids, in their 30's are professionals with contracts and salaries. Their entire companies are working from home and they are in businesses that can do this and won't be affected too much because of the nature of what they produce. Thankful for that. If the kids are okay then all is right with the world.

I recently took a block of cash out of the bank. Some European countries are having runs on banks. It could happen here. Probably won't but it could happen. Yes our accounts are insured for 250k but that's after the fact. Later on when the banks are solvent again you will get your cash back, but not during the time you need it. That happened to my grandparents during the depression. They got it back but it trickled in over a 10 year period.

Right now we're at 8000+ cases. If the graph slope holds (like it did in Italy) it will be 30,000 in seven days. With the relative number of deaths.

Sorry, if I'm coming off depressing. I'm not trying to. I'm just writing about the reality I see in front of me.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

The shelves are empty here but we can go a few weeks before we need more food.They should have the shelves stocked again soon. Some of the smaller stores had no run on them at all.

My wife is paranoid from watching the news with constant hand washing. We'll just stay at home and stay away form people for a couple weeks.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We are good if I can keep my kids home, they are going stir crazy being out of school with nothing to do, especially the oldest (23). I'm not worried about dying but I don't want to be sick either, hate being sick. I also worry about people panicking although we live with hurricanes almost yearly which I hope/believe has toughened people's nerves. Went to my kid's college today and it was almost all contractors out and about, only saw a few students.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyone deals with impending calamity differently.

It will be OK in end, different, but OK. 

Been a calamity klutz all my life. 
Been inside just about every crisis one can imagine: Tornadoes, Hurricanes, Typhoons, earthquakes, flash floods, flooded spelunking caves, blizzards, ice storms, house fire, industrial fire, animal attacks, identity theft, bank robbery; even rode inside 737 during crash landing on foamed runway once.
Wife calls me numb to crisis, till one hits; then I am the eagle scout saving the day unless I am one on the gurney. 
After all my life crisis events, it is hard to not be OK; regardless of the latest trending apocalypse?

BTW - Fear creates twice as much pain.

Hurt while you worry about the calamity, and hurt again when it really happens.

Don't worry, be happy; is not just a song; it's the easy path when dealing with a crisis.

Be Kind, Happy, Healthy, and Safe!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am more annoyed than anything else. I was notified that I have been exposed to someone who was exposed to someone who tested positive so I am now just going to sit at home instead of making that run for some Baltic birch PW I wanted to make. Hopefully the timing was such that neither the confirmed one nor my point of contact were contagious at the time of contact. The math looks favorable based upon the averages I see online but who knows.

I am worried about some of the local business around here, especially some of our favorite restaurants, so we are going to make a point of ordering some take out to help them through this. I am also planning to take advantage of some of the free shipping that some of the woodworking sources are offering as well.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ...
> I am worried about some of the local business around here, especially some of our favorite restaurants, so we are going to make a point of ordering some take out to help them through this. I am also planning to take advantage of some of the free shipping that some of the woodworking sources are offering as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


An excellent point Nathan that a lot of people don't think about amid the bulk of news about the virus. I've read several articles the past few days about small businesses and restaurants that this pandemic could very well spell the end for. So, do what you can to support local businesses folks. Especially those you really want to be around when this is over. And tip extravagantly if you are able. Food service employees aren't eligible for unemployment in most cases.

Sorry to hear that you might be infected Nathan. Sending some good juju your way bud.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

One day at a time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Guns - Check
> Ammo - Check
> Food -check
> Firewood - Check
> ...


+1 except for me the desire to go into the woodshop and creating- is what is missing for me. 
I really appreciate this particular post for us to express our feelings. 
Ps I have water stored


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a 30 day supply of tp, paper towel. Ok on food the local stores have some to buy. I spent my time today reorganizing the shop and a good cleaning that was long overdue. Tomorrow I will work on the cradle my wife wants. I need to turn 4 things and it is done except for finishing. I miss going to the woodworking club shop. I can't have some of my friends that don't have shops come over. I can't take a chance my wife's lung issues and my 95 year old mother in law that lives with us. So looks like I am going to be doing a lot of projects. I can't think of a better way to spend my time in isolation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I have a 30 day supply of tp, paper towel. Ok on food the local stores have some to buy. I spent my time today reorganizing the shop and a good cleaning that was long overdue. Tomorrow I will work on the cradle my wife wants. I need to turn 4 things and it is done except for finishing. I miss going to the woodworking club shop. I can t have some of my friends that don t have shops come over. I can t take a chance my wife s lung issues and my 95 year old mother in law that lives with us. So looks like I am going to be doing a lot of projects. I can t think of a better way to spend my time in isolation.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


+1


----------



## homestd (Sep 10, 2018)

Greetings from southern KY. Being of the high risk age group, I know I won't live forever. So if this is what My Maker has in store for me, so be it. Cricket…I too am quite the hermit. I live alone back in the woods with two dogs and a wood shop. I study things and my thoughts are that this is going to take longer than many people realize. We can all pray for the people working feverishly to create a vaccine and I pray for the world to survive. We're all definitely going to go through some changes. Keep the faith and take the intelligent route. God willing we'll survive this.

Charlie


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally I am OK, but concerned mostly for older relatives. I don't think there will be big supply shortages, other than medical supplies / equipment / facilities, which is where the real debacle will take place. And I don't see any way of preparing for that.

Stock portfolio has been smashed into tiny itsy bitsy pieces, but I have mostly all the tools I need anyways.

Rather bitter (towards our do nothing politicians), disillusioned (about the future) but also fascinated watching this all unfold, particularly how people will act as things get worse.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Just got told last night to shelter in place here in Southern California. And I hear the border is probably going to close to non essential travel. Of course my dog just had surgery in TJ and I need to go back in 8 days to get the staples removed and checked. Other than that also worried about all the small businesses that aren't going to make it. Most of them are a few customers away from closing for good in a normal economy. The economic impact will be far worse than the virus. Read an article from a supply chain expert and they said not to worry about groceries, unless you are really picky on which exported foods you eat, may have trouble getting pasta from italy, etc.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife is stuck in California, cant get home; my daughter is stuck in Sweden, cant get home; my wife´s business is in serious jeopardy. Does any of that worry me, nope.

What does concern me is that this event will fundamentally change the way we view others, not as fellow travellers through the milky way of human experience, but as a potential death threat. Evidence of this can already be seen in the reactions of strangers when in close contact, reinforced by these social-distancing protocols. I am not suggesting social distancing is a negative thing. I hope and pray that this type of behavior does not become the norm as we pass through this.

I agree with Unclearthur, this is a fascinating thing to watch.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

For those that may not know, they have identified an old drug that was used for treating malaria that works on this virus, they are working out the dosing AND they are in the 1st stage testing for a vaccine - So I am told.

Progress is unfolding - never fast enough but it is unfolding. Should not be long and we will have this under wraps.

Cheers!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

In s/w fla. The Canadians were asked to go home, millions are on the road now. Stores are stocked. Limit buying in place. We are in season, but the roads are light. Played golf today, separate carts, no touching the flag stick, clubhouse closed. etc I am watching as the CDC posted double digit growth in numbers with Carona ( 51% growth in positives day to day.) When you see that slow down things are working (I am told). I did feel something just earlier today in total wine picking up rations of course. I wanted out of the store kind of thing.

As the weather gets warner reports are the virous can't live. It gets into the 80's now. Thanks for the thread. I have a ton of supplies right now, Lumber, practically a hardware store so I can stay busy for a long time. I am surprised to see so few projects posted. I will be making things and posting shortly.

Good luck to everyone

Petey


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Be empathetic for the very hard decisions many of us have to make-sme have to look at how we survive through business tanking, yet must appear optimistic to not scare those employees not yet furloughed.

I fear our country will never be the same.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been on work-from-home for the past week (two more weeks scheduled). Family is ok, wife has had a cold for the past month but no worries there. It's hard to be slaving away for the "man" when the shop door is only feet away, but it gives me time to plan my attack when the weekend begins!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

My wife is an ER nurse at a rural hospital, and they are taking cautions with the staff being exposed to patients. Sterilization is even more rigidly observed at all times. When she comes home she takes care that she doesn't pass along anything she has been exposed to to me. It is SHE that I fear for every time she goes into that building. Our friends are all medical care professionals who are every day exposed to a myriad of diseases and abuse. Yet they continue to selflessly put themselves at risk in order to care for those in need. They are each HEROES who we should all honor.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> My wife is an ER nurse at a rural hospital, and they are taking cautions with the staff being exposed to patients. Sterilization is even more rigidly observed at all times. When she comes home she takes care that she doesn t pass along anything she has been exposed to to me. It is SHE that I fear for every time she goes into that building. Our friends are all medical care professionals who are every day exposed to a myriad of diseases and abuse. Yet they continue to selflessly put themselves at risk in order to care for those in need. They are each HEROES who we should all honor.
> 
> - mudflap4869


+1 Tell her Thank You! The world needs more people like her.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> My wife is an ER nurse at a rural hospital, and they are taking cautions with the staff being exposed to patients. Sterilization is even more rigidly observed at all times. When she comes home she takes care that she doesn t pass along anything she has been exposed to to me. It is SHE that I fear for every time she goes into that building. Our friends are all medical care professionals who are every day exposed to a myriad of diseases and abuse. Yet they continue to selflessly put themselves at risk in order to care for those in need. They are each HEROES who we should all honor.
> 
> - mudflap4869


+2 They all can't be thanked enough.


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

> I am worried about some of the local business around here, especially some of our favorite restaurants, so we are going to make a point of ordering some take out to help them through this. I am also planning to take advantage of some of the free shipping that some of the woodworking sources are offering as well.
> 
> - Lazyman


We're doing the same thing here, we're blessed with being in a good position for all this and paying it forward as much as we can.

Rock


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

went to sams club this morning at 6am got in at 9am got out at 10:30am.did score some tp and paper towels,and some eggs.had 5 dozen carton so we gave a bunch to our elderly neighbor's that are in their mid 80's and cant get out.we all have neighbor's like this,please think about them and offer help where you can lj's,we gotta take care of each other in these strange times.peace to all.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Doing fairly well…
Having a problem Finding Bread and cheese… seems like shelves go empty before I get there!
Most stores open very early in AM for Seniors 65+ and allow them to shop 15 min. to 30 min. before the rest swarm in… I will have to get up SUPER EARLY, for me to even try the early morning Window…
Maybe I will try it tomorrow… Bakeries are having trouble keeping the stores happy!
Very frustrating!

I just may have to start Baking my own bread… and just forget the cheese!
No problem getting eggs…

It's a ZOO out there!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I went out for the first time in a few weeks to "the store" for food, junk, etc, yesterday. Ended up at Sams, then 2 Krogers to get what I was looking for. We had just bought the normal mega pack of TP right before this really ramped up here, so good on that.

All the Richard list is normal supplies, so good there.

I had last been out the Friday before, LOML, and I went to the usual Friday night Mexi meal, mostly a really good Margarita for her at weeks end. Everything appeared pretty much normal, happy people, and happy staff interacting as we usually do.

Yesterday I saw fear. From the areas of each of the 3 places I stopped at being absolutely empty, to the people walking around wearing a mask, that by the looks of it was at least 3 or 4 days old.

It was weird to see that much apparent change in 7 days.

At home, all is good. God is good here too, we are safe, and happy.

On a shopping note at all 3 locations, they were out of Clorox wipes, and the like, but all 3 places had normal supplies of spray bottles, and bleach. I think that was the weirdest thing I noted. It was like nobody thought to make their own spray solution to clean up/kill germs.

The other weird thing was the aisles with soap, and personal hygiene stuff were full, normal stock on everything. So it was kind of sobering thinking of all those people with a lifetime supply of toilet paper, and no soap to wash their hands. Or do you think they were already hoarding soap? You wonder if they also bought food, and water? Or are they gonna eat the toilet paper?

Like I said, it was weird. I think staying home is a good thing. At home it's great. We live in the country, but sort of large size city. All of us have several acres of land, but it's close to walk to several neighbors. We all met Wednesday night, and made sure we all had current phone numbers for each other, with the thought if anyone did become ill, others could make sure they had everything they needed to get through the illness. Food, Water, Tylenol, and stuff like that. That feeling of neighborly, was pretty awesome.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> My wife is an ER nurse at a rural hospital, and they are taking cautions with the staff being exposed to patients. Sterilization is even more rigidly observed at all times. When she comes home she takes care that she doesn t pass along anything she has been exposed to to me. It is SHE that I fear for every time she goes into that building. Our friends are all medical care professionals who are every day exposed to a myriad of diseases and abuse. Yet they continue to selflessly put themselves at risk in order to care for those in need. They are each HEROES who we should all honor.
> 
> - mudflap4869


On a plus note, most people who work ER for any time at all have some awesome onboard immunity. I worked ER for almost 25 years, and the only time I got the FLU, or any respiratory illness was the first year they offered us flu shots. All of us got sick, so we all quit taking them. Now you have to.

Tell her thanks, for being out there. Doesn't pay near well enough, but once it gets under your skin, it's what ya do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Something new, relating to woodworking that I learned during my downtime while watching Stumpy Nubs YouTube videos- band saw blade guides.




And he speaks about his 2 Harvey bandsaws (gorilla marketing). Never heard of them. Yet I was curious enough to learn more about a Harvey bandsaw. I did some internet research and read a recent LJocks review on his Harvey BS. I say this for without the slow down in our world I may have never known about the "Harvey".


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.

*There will not be 3rd warning about this. *

This thread is about being there for each other, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

"When you have come to the edge of all light that you know and are about to drop off into the darkness of the unknown, faith is knowing one of two things will happen: there will be something solid to stand on or you will be taught how to fly." (Patrick Overton)


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I see a lot more people walking around the neighborhood than ever before.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

As a senior, I hear the outcry from the younger generation (30's and younger) I listen and let them talk and should I be in written communication I suggest…
*"This Too Shall Pass" *Is Not a Bible Verse-
I've heard these words most all my life, maybe you have too, from well-meaning friends during difficult times. "It's OK, things will get better soon, this too shall pass…" And while there's nothing wrong with an encouraging word when one is struggling, some of us have believed that many popular phrases passed down through time are straight from the Bible. But it's not always true. "This too shall pass," is simply not there. Maybe some of you are searching now. But what we can find in all our searching through the Word are the many things God does tell us about our suffering and hard times. We all face them at one point or another in life, and many of us may even find ourselves there right now.

The great news is this: God never leaves us to fend for ourselves in difficult times. He promises to be with us in all that we face, and His whole heart encompasses our pain, surrounds us in peace, and gives us incredible hope and grace to keep pressing through.

*EDITOR'S NOTE: This previously-written article has become a resource for many as we face growing fear and anxiety due to the Coronavirus pandemic. God is ALWAYS our source of protection, strength and peace during unknown times. In addition, the following articles may offer more encouragement for all to remember as we face the trials of COVID-19 together:
*


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I see a lot more people walking around the neighborhood than ever before.
> 
> - RobS888


I noticed this too. I always walk my dogs at least 2 long walks per day. Often I don't see anyone or just a couple people. Yesterday I actually had difficulty maintaining 6' of space as people walked right by and didn't seem to care about the space issue.


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

It's way past time for our country to UNITE---come together in a way that tells the world 'we are America and we won't be beaten by anyone or anything'.

Time to stand up for our country and support our governments during this time of crisis--it too shall pass and we will be stronger for it


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I see a lot more people walking around the neighborhood than ever before.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


With the dogs on leash it made a nice separation. 5 feet on our side, then big dog and dog on other side and 5 feet of leash. Perfect.

Many people give my Newfie a wide berth as it is, don't know why, a bath is the worst thing he could do to you.

Look at that face, who's a good boy?


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

This virus is the pivotal event of our lifetime. It may (or may not) be a short duration (as global catastrophes go), but nothing has had such an impact on the economy or the public freedoms we take for granted. We'll get through this, and in the end, I believe we'll be stronger for it. Even though, there's going to be some fears and uncertainty over the next weeks or months. There will be some rough waters along the way. But just remember that Jesus is always in your boat.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Over here in Europe, where we are about a half step ahead, there is lots of news now of neighbors forming groups to make sure the elderly are looked after, and have the basic necessities.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

We are doing ok in NW Indiana and wondering if we will get restrictions like Calif, New York, and Illinois.

Stores are out of some things and kind of interesting. There has been very little flour at all of any kind. There is no bread yeast at any store and really would like some. Are more people making bread? We have been making bread and pizza with the bread machine.

Today we wanted to have tacos but there were absolutely no soft shell tacos in any close store. So today, the family got together and we made soft flour tacos. It was interesting and fun. Thankfully, the wife is good with dough and how to make it do what is needed. Getting dough the right consistency and elasticity is way beyond my skills.

These times are presenting interesting opportunities to try new things.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Stores are out of some things and kind of interesting. There has been very little flour at all of any kind. There is no bread yeast at any store and really would like some. Are more people making bread? We have been making bread and pizza with the bread machine.
> 
> - Redoak49


I was wondering the same thing about flour. The stores are cleaned out here in north-central Massachusetts. We usually make a lot of things using flour like bread and pizza. I picture people watching YouTube and trying their hand at making bread. We were able to get a 50 lb bag of flour from Bakers Authority. It arrived very quickly and was in good condition.

Another odd thing at the grocery store was that the entire section that usually has chicken is filled, but only with chicken wings.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I made a beer run yesterday and the shelves were stocked full !! So what's the problem. Why worry about TP, do what you got to do, jump in the shower, wash your butt and have a beer. Or maybe3 ! Life is to short to sweat the little things.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I made a beer run yesterday and the shelves were stocked full !! So what s the problem. Why worry about TP, do what you got to do, jump in the shower, wash your butt and have a beer. Or maybe3 ! Life is to short to sweat the little things.
> 
> - BurlyBob


lmao,i love your out look bob.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Made a run to Food Lion and they happened to be restocking paper products, I heard some guy yell, "Why don't you leave some for somebody else!" And some older woman and friend pushing 2 carts packed with tp and paper towels comes around the corner yelling back. The store let them buy them. Looks like she wiped out about half of what they restocked. All those movies got it wrong, tp will be the currency of the apocalypse.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Made a run to Food Lion and they happened to be restocking paper products, I heard some guy yell, "Why don t you leave some for somebody else!" And some older woman and friend pushing 2 carts packed with tp and paper towels comes around the corner yelling back. The store let them buy them. Looks like she wiped out about half of what they restocked. All those movies got it wrong, tp will be the currency of the apocalypse.
> 
> - Woodknack


yeah thats the sad mentality out there,people buying a years worth of tp.most stores here in so cal have limits to stop that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

And another wunnerful, wunnerful day here in WW, sunny, about 60, some overcast about noon. Sun all next week tempered with a few clouds and a few sprinkles.

WoW! *CAptK* Loosing a lab and seeing your chair 50 feet away sound like and interesting experience, for sure. The lab stories remains me of working above one with a poison gas warning on a pipeline. I asked one of the techs if there is a small leak, what does it smelled like? He said nobody knows. If you smell it you'll be dead in less than 30 seconds.

A friend worked in a local chemical supply house. He told me the UPS guy would deliver vials of a chemical that a drop on you would kill you in a minute or so. He said there are all kinds of regulations about wrapping and protecting for shipping that nobody follows. He would open padded bags with that kind of stuff in them all the time.

He said they had a room that is a Class 1 hazardous gas atmosphere. His boss would go in there to smoke all the time.

*Bill and Don,* What I was wondering about was the standardized teaching about NFPA hazardous atmosphere education and enforcement, not standardized response and equipment. The responses would probably vary with situation, location and available equipment. I would expect NFPA prohibiting barriers around a propane tank to be universal. The properties of petroleum being heavier than air, being trapped in low spots and being highly explosive have been well known for over a century, I believe. I contacted the Propane Education and Research Council to see if they had any educational materials for city staff. They asked about the situation. I explained it. All they could offer was most jurisdictions enforce the NFPA Propane Code. I assume this is domestic terrorism if it isn't a code violation, but I haven't gotten past the receptionist at BATF yet.

This is the 3rd time I have been involved with fire departments and hazardous atmosphere locations. The first was an auto body shop in the 80s when the paint was explosive. He wanted a new piece of equipment connected. His shop had general purpose wiring. I told him his spraying needed to be in an explosion proof spray booth. He said the fire department had inspected a couple weeks before and given him a clean bill of health. I have no idea why he didn't blow himself and neighbors up other than luck. I told him the electrical inspector will probably give him a week to make corrections before he orders the power company to turn the power off. No idea what happened. He probably called a scab outfit to wire it without a permit and pressed his luck even more.

The second was a large custom cabinet shop full of wood dust and no dust proof wiring. The also sprayed so many cabinets they stacked them out in front of the spray booth and sprayed away pushing their luck. After an insurance company wanted me to pay them $100,000 for a house fire where someone put a penny behind a fuse, my agent advised me to get proof of notification. I had just mailed them a letter without proof of delivery telling them their wiring was a fire hazard. 3 families on a 15 amp circuit! With toasters and hair dryers running every morning. After that I put the notice on every invoice I sent them .

Our fire chief says this is low risk. State law says codes are minimum standards that shall be maintained. If the electrical inspectors were involved, the power would have been shut off years ago.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Over here in Europe, where we are about a half step ahead, there is lots of news now of neighbors forming groups to make sure the elderly are looked after, and have the basic necessities.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Same here Brian. I don't do Facebook but there's a social network thing called Nextdoor that connects you with everyone who is in your immediate vicinity. There are a lot of folks near where I live that use it and lots of people have volunteered to run errands and pick up groceries for elderly or anyone who can't get out. Of course, a lot of the elderly aren't using the app so other folks have volunteered to give folks on their street a list of names and phone numbers they can call if they need anything. It's very nice to see folks using the app for good rather than just to bicker about why the local police can't drop everything and stop the people who speed on their street ;-)

I'm still working at the office and don't anticipate that changing anytime soon. So I'm doing my best to avoid close contact with people. I did volunteer to cut grass for folks that are unable. Doesn't really have anything to do with the current situation but I felt bad not offering to do something


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

You're a good man Kenny.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I made a beer run yesterday and the shelves were stocked full !! So what s the problem. Why worry about TP, do what you got to do, jump in the shower, wash your butt and have a beer. Or maybe3 ! Life is to short to sweat the little things.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Now for the bread makers who have run out of yeast,:
The dregs in the bottle bottoms of micro brews are often quite viable yeast. Drink the beer, pour the yeast into a bowl of sugar water, leave in a warm place. In a few days you will have plenty (or at least some alcohol 8^)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You can always make a loaf of Beer Bread…

Son is getting a weeks paid vacation from where he works….not much demand for Auto glass at the moment.

ALL Honda plants are shutting down next week, starting tonight. More about "Inventory Adjustment" than about a virus They didn't think the world needed 60K more cars, right now. Honda and it's suppliers are the biggest employer in my neck of the woods.

Me? I be retired for the last 5 years….my "Job" is in my woodshop….I can hide down there all the live long day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

How about some music? (clean)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> ...[snip]... We have an opportunity to donate blood but I just can t bring myself to get into the little mobile unit with 4 or 5 others when my wife and I are in our 70s… …[snip]...
> - a1Jim


Boy! I hear you Jim! I have donated ~15 times or so, in the last ~3yr. That said, this time I will depend on others to fill the blood deficit void. I am coming up on 68, have a history of Histoplasmosis as a child, diabetic, hypertension, collapsed lung 4yr ago, +50 fractures of ribs, back, and trunk area from my Harley & Ladders. I guess some might suggest that I am "at-risk" and should stay home, and that is exactly what I have been doing… 

All you young pups out there,... *"Get out there and DONATE BLOOD!"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Sewage systems and toilets are backing up as consumers clean their homes with disinfectant wipes and turn to paper towels, napkins and baby wipes to cope with the lack of toilet paper.
A good article explaining why…

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/us/flushable-wipes-clog.html?algo=top_conversion&fellback=false&imp_id=240820461&imp_id=142677784&action=click&module=Most%20Popular&pgtype=Homepage

I am glad that I have a septic system.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you for bringing us together on this thread Cricket. 
As for my wife and I we are doing well and are not in need of anymore than we already have. We are retired and Fortunately *we purchased two Bidets *about 7 weeks ago but not because the Covid-19 virus. We just thought it was a better way to clean. I can't tell you how nice it is to have a Bidet! They attach to your existing toilet. We got one for each bathroom and we hardly use any TP anymore; you just pat dry with a small towel like you would after a shower. We are not concerned about not having enough TP. I think we have only used 3 rolls in the past 7 weeks between my wife and I.

*My first "shell shocked" moment* was seeing the meat cooler at the grocery store almost completely empty. Then as I continued to shop there were no eggs, butter, fat free milk and all the spaghetti was gone! No onions no potatoes and the more I looked the more I saw items missing! You don't know how good you have it until you experience this type of situation. It makes me think how fortunate we are when things are normal. We are staying away from our neighbors and family until this is over. We hope you and every member of Lumberjocks stays safe through these crazy times. Disney World when this is over!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Sewage systems and toilets are backing up as consumers clean their homes with disinfectant wipes and turn to paper towels, napkins and baby wipes to cope with the lack of toilet paper.
> A good article explaining why…
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/us/flushable-wipes-clog.html?algo=top_conversion&fellback=false&imp_id=240820461&imp_id=142677784&action=click&module=Most%20Popular&pgtype=Homepage
> ...


Palm-Faceplant!

This why my dad, originally a plumber, went back to school to become a pipefitter/steamfitter and went into the "cleaning up toxic waste sites" business, that was originally supposed to be funded by the "Superfund" initiative. Not sure what became of that fund, but suspect the beauracracy siphon killed it.

Unclogging those stinky pipes is a nasty business.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Sewage systems and toilets are backing up as consumers clean their homes with disinfectant wipes and turn to paper towels, napkins and baby wipes to cope with the lack of toilet paper.
> A good article explaining why…
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/us/flushable-wipes-clog.html?algo=top_conversion&fellback=false&imp_id=240820461&imp_id=142677784&action=click&module=Most%20Popular&pgtype=Homepage
> ...


That is why I just went straight to the electrical apprenticeship when my first math professor with a PhD on his EE degree told me there were very few jobs and they didn't pay very well so he was teaching. He advised me to get in the trade, but I never considered plumbing. I think growing up on a dairy farm cleaning up after cattle may have influenced my decision ;-))


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Saw this quote and thought it was a good one: 
"Both faith and fear may sail into your harbor, but allow only faith to drop anchor." (Bear Grylls)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Saw this quote and thought it was a good one:
> "Both faith and fear may sail into your harbor, but allow only faith to drop anchor." (Bear Grylls)
> 
> - BB1


well said fear can be a crippling emotion my wife is having a problem with these days.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Read a report that when people die from the flu it is really from a secondary infection like bacterial pneumonia, so far with COVID 19 deaths they aren't seeing any secondary issues, so the virus is causing the death.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ohio goes into the "Stay at Home" at midnight tonight…..

Only things at our house, is the usual sniffles and such we get EVERY Spring….nothing new.

well…time to write a few more "build-along" Blogs…..


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> I made a beer run yesterday and the shelves were stocked full !! So what s the problem. Why worry about TP, do what you got to do, jump in the shower, wash your butt and have a beer. Or maybe3 ! Life is to short to sweat the little things.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I saw the same thing in the store, plenty of beer and no TP. I busted my butt working Saturday cleaning and burning more brush, when I got home I had a beer while showering, you have to drink it really fast or take a cold shower to keep if from getting warm. We've got an ok TP supply remaining, the trees are leaving out in the back yard so we can stretch that supply if needed. I still have a boat load of N95 masks from a few years ago when I stocked up when they were on sale. Home schooling isn't going that well, three kids were suspended for a week for fighting on Friday and then there's another week of spring break following that, three weeks is just too much! I might have to just head into the woods for ~6 months and wait for this whole thing to blow over.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We jumped 62 cases between 10am to 2pm today, 410 total, still low compared to some states though. The governor closed more businesses.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We have 2221 in WA. Ours finally did the stay home order for 2 weeks. Too many parties out in the parks and beaches yesterday enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

In my neck of the woods it's pretty safe and with my lifestyle I'm really in very little danger of the virus.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You can't be too careful BBob. LB says they have a case in LaGrande. Anyone off the freeway could drop it off at a gas station.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Okay folks, no politics in this thread, please.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

And PLEASE stay on topic. This is not the thread for site issues.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't drink but it sure has been tempting this week. LOLOL


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

can't say I've been tempted. I'm making do just fine. Working from home isn't outside the norm for me, though I didn't used to do it more than a day or two a week, out of personal choice. Not much for going out either, so that doesn't bother me. Only annoyance is I can't just run to the store to grab materials for projects, but I have enough projects that I'm already stocked for that I should be fine for a while, just some unintended reprioritization.

If this drags too far into cabin season, though, we'll have more issues


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

amen cricket-cheers


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This made me smile:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

ChuckV you always seem to appear when a thread needs a boost-thanks
Q: is it too late to add these things on our Lent list?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> ChuckV you always seem to appear when a thread needs a boost-thanks
> Q: is it too late to add these things on our Lent list?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for the kind words.

Luckily, I gave up toilet paper for lent, so I am all set!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Starting to go crazy having to teach the kids at home when I'm grossly under qualified even in a setting gear toward learning.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Starting to go crazy having to teach the kids at home when I m grossly under qualified even in a setting gear toward learning.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


maybe this will be of some help-

https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/e/2PACX-1vSZhOdEPAWjUQpqDkVAlJrFwxxZ9Sa6zGOq0CNRms6Z7DZNq-tQWS3OhuVCUbh_-P-WmksHAzbsrk9d/pub?utm_email_kaid=kaid_1051806209702650661329978&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=032420-Students-General%20Student%20Remote%20Learning%20Email&utm_content=Final&utm_term=All%20Users&urp=gmail_link


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

my thread similar to this keeps jumping the tracks so i thought id hang out here for awhile.tonight our door rang and it was out 86 yr old nieghbor, she had just did some baking and wanted us to have some fresh from the oven treats.weve been trying to help them as much as possible and here she was thinking of us.this is the kind of stuff we all need to get through this,people caring about each other.peace jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Great post-Pottz- as an American, I see people wanting to reach out and give (help) one and other.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Great post-Pottz- as an American, I see people wanting to reach out and give (help) one and other.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think as americans when were againts a wall is when we come together and defeat anything that threatens us.and this threat will be defeated if we all stand together.may god bless all people everywhere.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Great post-Pottz- as an American, I see people wanting to reach out and give (help) one and other.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> - LeeRoyMan


+1


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

+60000 infected and growing.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Our stores (Las Vegas) are slowly getting stocked back up. 
Most are still out, or low on paper goods, but water milk and bread are available.
Limits have been put on the most desirable items.

Employees have sanitized carts for you when you go in.
And they are going back and forth sanitizing freezer handles, and anything else that is being frequently touched. 
Seniors are being let in 1 hour earlier than normal hours.

Last couple of days the infected numbers have been slowing, hopefully that is the trend continuing forward.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

same here leeroy,havn't heard about a slowing yet i think as a country were still rising fast,number one in the world.i know as americans we love love being #1 just not this time.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> same here leeroy,havn t heard about a slowing yet i think as a country were still rising fast,number one in the world.i know as americans we love love being #1 just not this time.
> 
> - pottz


Were still rising, but from 2 days ago rate, compared to today it didn't seem as high. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> same here leeroy,havn t heard about a slowing yet i think as a country were still rising fast,number one in the world.i know as americans we love love being #1 just not this time.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


amen brother!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I was doing ok until I looked at my stock portfolio.
.
.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I was doing ok until I looked at my stock portfolio.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


im afraid to look.im lucky im not retiring tomorrow,may have to work until im 90…....;-(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> I was doing ok until I looked at my stock portfolio.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


You just have to turn it upside down, Tony. Then it looks real good. And if you take your cash out of your wallet and fold it in half, then you will have twice as much.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

s/w fla…about 70 cases in Lee County holding. Still playing golf but very separatly. Watching the U.S. N.Y and N.J. curves very closely. Not much we can do but hold on. I enjoy LJ very much. Keep posting projects! Stay safe all.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

*Brian! *LOL! Thanks for you reply! 
You made me smile! We need a little humor in these worrisome times. I'm really not concerned about my portfolio in fact I'm still investing; I added more yesterday! If anything it makes me feel good to have the opportunity to buy at these low prices.

*Pottz,* Hang in there we made it through the 87, 2001, 2008 crashes and we will get through this one I'm willing to bet! Each time the Dow broke records after it was over it just takes a little time to come back. 
But it's really sad to think of how many people's lives will be hurt by this virus. I guess they'll have to put retirement on hold. I retired in 2000. So far we are doing ok.

On another note:
My wife and I have many doctors appointments they were all canceled this month and one for hospital operation canceled for my wife. One of my doctors will call us on Tuesday for an *over the Phone appointment* to go over some test that were done at an earlier date at no charge!

Staying in isolation is the best thing for us I gess! I'm headed back in the shop to make something… not sure what yet! 
*Stay safe everyone!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

your right tony we came out just fine and we will again,ive never panicked and pulled my money out,let it ride and it will come back.if you pull out now you will miss the rebound,hang tight.


----------



## tt1106 (Dec 31, 2009)

I work in Healthcare at a Hospital, so it is very busy. I am a little concerned about my own health, since I'm an asthmatic. But, I'm being as safe as I possibly can be, given the situation, and I'm staying away from people on the weekend. I got an injury three weeks ago from a Table saw kick back. (7 stitches) and today was the first day, I felt good in the workshop. I milled down a ton of 2×4's to make a new workbench. I have been working about 50-60 hours a week and spend a couple of hours on conference calls each weekend and don't anticipate that to change for at least a couple of months. But I work with a great team, an awesome leader and my wife works with me, so we get to see each other every day. 
Be well, Be safe and be smart.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Todd,

Thank you very much for all that you are doing to help out during this crisis.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Todd,
> 
> Thank you very much for all that you are doing to help out during this crisis.
> 
> - ChuckV


+1 god bless our health care workers that are risking their own health for ours,you guys are the true heros.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes to that COVID19 is a crisis-but I remember being a little boy during the* Polio crisis *and the "iron lung"- my thoughts tonite.


















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_lung


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Today-


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow the polio crises.a little before my time but i know some that that went through it,very similar in some ways.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was a little kid but the Polio crisis was very scary. However, there was such a relief when the oral Polio preventative came out. I remember going to the school where everyone came to get it. Everyone was so relieved. Thank you Salk for this in 1955.

We will all celebrate when we get a vaccine for this Virus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I was a little kid but the Polio crisis was very scary. However, there was such a relief when the oral Polio preventative came out. I remember going to the school where everyone came to get it. Everyone was so relieved. Thank you Salk for this in 1955.
> 
> *We will all celebrate when we get a vaccine for this Virus.*
> 
> - Redoak49


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was concerned about the iron lung too. I was a happy camper when they came out with the vaccine. Mom was an RN so she was on top of it.

With all the measles cases coming back I have been wondering if Polio will make an attempt too? I suppose after this virus crisis is over, more will get their vaccinations.


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

> We will all celebrate when we get a vaccine for this Virus.
> 
> - Redoak49


Yeah, thats a nice thought. All those people, and there are a lot of them, working on developing treatments and vaccines must feel a tremendous sense of purpose.

Hopefully, post-vaccine they will still be appreciated and listened to.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what happened then is happening now,a lot of people working non stop to get this thing under control.dont let the BS news frieghthen you.this will come and go,and we will survive folks.if we stick together and do what we should do as told we will whip this virus and come out victorious.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

As I wrote in your thread, Pottz, the amount of resources that are, and will be poured into this on a global scale is going to be unprecedented. Lets just hope our wise "leaders" learn from this and plan accordingly.

For example, the UK health minister is now recommending that lockdown continue until June, and social distancing until October to beat this.

And, there are going to be many initiatives from public groups and individuals to raise money to support the medical staffs on the frontline.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Todd and any other heath care professional is a true hero!

Feeling a little better about virus today, than most. Let me share why:

Daughter had to visit ER yesterday. All is well with her, shes back home and it wasn't virus related. Her visit is not important, but the state of hospital's response was impressive. Plus it *appears the isolation orders in Arizona might be working?* 

ER was nearly empty. Guess people are afraid to visit hospital, unless they are dying? She visited in middle of afternoon. Medical staff at intake told my wife, it's the calm before the storm when they arrived. Seems hospital traffic spikes late afternoon and evening when virus fever spikes.

Visitors not allowed. They even removed the visitor waiting areas and closed the lobbies. Since daughter is recently an adult, would not let my wife into ER to stay with her. They had a separate virus symptom entrance too. Both emergency entrances are guarded by police with K9 support 24/7. Made wife nervous to see Police guarding the hospital, telling visitors to leave or go isolate in their vehicles. Daughter keep calling/texting mom, worried the ER had strange silence not normally found in a trauma unit?

We might be considered lucky right now. Have 400 confirmed with virus in Maricopa county (Phoenix area), and 100 total in hospitals as of this morning. Arizona supposedly only has 600 cases in entire state, but everyone been told to stay home and isolate. Schools and all entertainment venues are closed. We had one case very early in Jan and it was supposedly contained. But there have been less than 1000 tested since this thing started, and only 500 tested as of middle of last week. EVERYONE knows the real number in state are much higher, and the local gubermint is lying about availability of test kits. Statistical models suggest we have between 10,000-70,000 in state.
Testing bottleneck is being fixed. Local labs claim they can now run over 5000 tests per week. Next week one hospital network is opening 4 drive up testing stations, and they won't require doctors notice. Just have to agree to isolate until you get results, call the hotline for an appointment, and have the key symptoms when they check you out. So we can finally get a better count on how many are really infected.
Why do I care?
My daughter is friends with many ASU theater program students that visited NY ~4 weeks ago to see Broadway plays, right before things closed down. The infected cluster of these ASU folks stands at 25 right now, and other 15 that went to NY are waiting on test results. The folks they infected 2nd hand are just now being contacted, many weeks later? Did you sit next to one on airplane ride to PHX? Thankfully, my daughter is paranoid and hasn't hung out with her friends since they returned. 

Only hope we have is that AZ isolation order was started soon enough to keep exposure minimized. Last thing we need/want is health care staff being mentally abused as they have to decide who gets the ventilator?

So if you are not taking isolation orders seriously, think about this:
you will be guilty of mental abuse and anguish to our hero health care workers if you create a spike in virus exposures.

Again: Todd and any other heath care professional is a true hero!

Be safe!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Her is a project that I am working on regarding the COVID and nurses- just the start will post when I finish it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

School has officially closed for the year… I am using my time to get back into Aspire software and the trusted CNC. Including an update on the above post.








Q: What is worse- the fine dust as Bill Penz has educated us on or being in a crowded social situation with
the COVID-19?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably the bug. Fine dust isn't contagious ;-)


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a lot of foolishness going on right now, and we've got to stop it.

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press;* or the right of the people peaceably to assemble*, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

That is the law of the land, which is being ignored.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

More news from Arizona:

Number of confirmed cases nearly doubled in last day, from 689 to 1157. 
Number of deaths doubled to 10 also.

Governor has issued mandatory stay at home order starting 5pm Tuesday 3/31, until at least April 30th!

He had already issued a administrative order on 3/24 closing schools, and non-essential businesses; plus relaxing a bunch of state laws needed to increase support in case of emergency; lasting till middle of April.

Reading the announcement is strange. He compliments MOST folks for already taking serious action?
The new order further defines non-essential business, and reasons for leaving your home. It does not mandate any penalties, and even states violators will be given a chance to comply with order before additional action is taken. Press is calling it, 'our last chance to voluntarily comply with rules; before full lock down'.

Makes me sad, AT LEAST an ANOTHER MONTH trapped inside with my family. :-( 
OMG, Please give me strength to endure. Ahmen.

Stay isolated and healthy; Be happy, and safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Now is the time to pray CaptK. WA was the epicenter when this started, but the only time we came close to doubling was in the first few days; 63 to 114. Hope that is an isolated anomaly!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

The forced closures and all that are far worse than the virus. We will regret that we allowed that to happen.

A great American once said "Give me liberty of give me death". Now we accept a loss of liberty in exchange for a mere promise of safety - which is a bad exchange, in my opinion. Surely it is reasonable to advise people to avoid this and that, but to force businesses to close, to destroy people's livelihood, is evil.

I may die of this virus, but I would rather live as a free man for all my days be they few or many.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

FDA just approved Abbot Labs test kit. Results in 5 to 15 min. Its the size of a toaster. 50k of them out there that can be fitted with the Covid cartridge. Be safe , wash hands don't touch your face. Great vid of a doc on the front line on youtube providing instruction on safety. I don't know how to post a link. YouTube Dr. David Price. Listen for a min 30 min of it. I felt better doing so.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

*Petey,* is this the link your wish to post?
. 





Another doctor has some good information about handling food.
.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> FDA just approved Abbot Labs test kit. Results in 5 to 15 min. Its the size of a toaster. 50k of them out there that can be fitted with the Covid cartridge. Be safe , wash hands don t touch your face. Great vid of a doc on the front line on youtube providing instruction on safety. I don t know how to post a link. YouTube Dr. David Price. Listen for a min 30 min of it. I felt better doing so.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


This is a great development.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> We will all celebrate when we get a vaccine for this Virus.
> 
> - Redoak49


Especially those who have a good amount of stock in the pharmaceutical company that brings it to market!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> FDA just approved Abbot Labs test kit. Results in 5 to 15 min. Its the size of a toaster. 50k of them out there that can be fitted with the Covid cartridge. Be safe , wash hands don t touch your face. Great vid of a doc on the front line on youtube providing instruction on safety. I don t know how to post a link. YouTube Dr. David Price. Listen for a min 30 min of it. I felt better doing so.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> ...


Developed and made by Abbot Labs, right up the road from me in Scarborough, Maine. Pretty cool.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> The forced closures and all that are far worse than the virus. We will regret that we allowed that to happen.
> 
> A great American once said "Give me liberty of give me death". Now we accept a loss of liberty in exchange for a mere promise of safety - which is a bad exchange, in my opinion. Surely it is reasonable to advise people to avoid this and that, but to force businesses to close, to destroy people s livelihood, is evil.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The right to live free is still protected. The right to infect and even kill others is what is restricted.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Your right to swing your fist ends at another guy's nose, likewise your right to assemble ends when it endangers the public, other people have rights too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*in 1992 Rodney King asked, 'Can't we all just get along?'* 
Given the circumstances that we are in today "remember to make good choices." 
I wish to give thanks for the lifestyle that I have during this social happening, just trying to stay sane in a crazy society. Again, "remember to make good choices" and try to get along.
Special thanks to pet food supplier Chewy for keeping my animals well-fed thankfully cats don't require toilet paper just some cat litter.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

to some point i agree with ocelot if everyone listened and were respectful of others and abided by the recommendations but just look at florida and all those stupid ass kids not giving a ********************,or there parents not stopping them.this is why what has been done is needed to slow the spread as much as possible.sure history may show mistakes were made,but when it's you that has the responsibility to make those tough decisions you dont take chances with peoples lives,or do you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> The right to live free is still protected. The right to infect and even kill others is what is restricted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


OK but fine dust is like second-hand smoke is that any different than people spreading germs? 
Secondary effects of people in a society which makes or kills a society…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The right to live free is still protected. The right to infect and even kill others is what is restricted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


i dont think us making dust in our shops qualifies in this issue since were doing it in a confined area and it's only affecting us,or amd i misunderstanding you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*i dont think us making dust in our shops qualifies in this issue since were doing it in a confined area*
Q: When a person coughs what is the "spay area" my latest understanding is 27 feet and how long does it live in the air that we breathe? Fine dust, second-hand smoke, plastic gloves in the parking lot…
What is a confined area?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> The right to live free is still protected. The right to infect and even kill others is what is restricted.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


Depends on who you are putting at risk. If you are only exposing or injuring yourself, that is your prerogative.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I do Dentistry in inmates at the Indianapolis City jail ant other out lying Jails. Since I am ATLS certified I have been "Asked" to work two nights a week in community east hospital. 
I am 71 yrs old and a diabetic that smokes. I havent taken them up on the hospital offer but they won't let me quit the jail duty. My wife is on blood thinners and has A fib. also takes anti seisure meds for her stroke. I'm always running on reserve by the end of the week. Can't get enough wipes or N 95 masks but oh well I'll drive on because I took a little oath about 33 years ago and have kept it ever since. Worried about my wife though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I do Dentistry in inmates at the Indianapolis City jail ant other out lying Jails. Since I am ATLS certified I have been "Asked" to work two nights a week in community east hospital.
> I am 71 yrs old and a diabetic that smokes. I havent taken them up on the hospital offer but they won t let me quit the jail duty. My wife is on blood thinners and has A fib. also takes anti seisure meds for her stroke. I m always running on reserve by the end of the week. Can t get enough wipes or N 95 masks but oh well I ll drive on because I took a little oath about 33 years ago and have kept it ever since. Worried about my wife though.
> 
> - pontic


Sounds like you are both at high risk. Your oath does not require suicide or sacrificing family, does it? Are you under contract or an employee?

I was just an electrician whom my employers, peers and customers were kind enough to grant super hero status. Twice I worked for employers who did not meet my standards. When I told them I was quitting, they told me "You can't quit." I mentioned I believed I could. Slavery has ended. Lincoln signed the the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Sneeze spray is 2-3 meters and falls in and ark. So the further down the line in those 2-3 meters means that it will hit your clothe not your face. The virus if it is in a wet mucous droplet of 2-3 microns or larger will life for up to 4 days in air with a relative humidity of over 60%. 
Covid-19 is in the family of Rino viruses. They are RNA viruses and have a mucoid coating. Cellulose dimers and short strait chain polymers of cellulose when dessicated , such as dry card board, are very uncondusive for the virus to live because it tears up the mucoid coat. This is how trees naturally fight many virus attacks. Not all but most mucoid coated RNA types. So on dry cardboard only about 4 hrs is how long the virus will stay active.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I do Dentistry in inmates at the Indianapolis City jail ant other out lying Jails. Since I am ATLS certified I have been "Asked" to work two nights a week in community east hospital.
> I am 71 yrs old and a diabetic that smokes. I havent taken them up on the hospital offer but they won t let me quit the jail duty. My wife is on blood thinners and has A fib. also takes anti seisure meds for her stroke. I m always running on reserve by the end of the week. Can t get enough wipes or N 95 masks but oh well I ll drive on because I took a little oath about 33 years ago and have kept it ever since. Worried about my wife though.
> 
> - pontic


+1


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dentists here closed down, they said there is no way to protect the patients or staff.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yes i was supposed to go for a cleaning today and was told all routine procedures are cancelled until further notice,emergencies only.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *i dont think us making dust in our shops qualifies in this issue since were doing it in a confined area*
> Q: When a person coughs what is the "spay area" my latest understanding is 27 feet and how long does it live in the air that we breathe? Fine dust, second-hand smoke, plastic gloves in the parking lot…
> What is a confined area?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well with fine wood dust id say your shop space,right? im not understanding your point dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Does it stay in your shop?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Does it stay in your shop?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe not but once it leaves your shop spcae id say the distribution would be so small it couldn't even register as a measurment,but then im no scientist to verify that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> OK but fine dust is like second-hand smoke is that any different than people spreading germs?
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go downtown and start spraying fine dust everywhere, tell the cops it's your right and see if they are okay with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> OK but fine dust is like second-hand smoke is that any different than people spreading germs?
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Go downtown and start spraying fine dust everywhere, tell the cops it s your right and see if they are okay with it.
> ...


You pose a reactionary response! For the respect of this thread and as they say in Shark Tank- "I'm out" 
_


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> OK but fine dust is like second-hand smoke is that any different than people spreading germs?
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Go downtown and start spraying fine dust everywhere, tell the cops it s your right and see if they are okay with it.
> ...


Nothing reactionary about my response, I'm agreeing that spreading fine dust in public is a health hazard.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

am i missing something here ? what does this have to do with spreading the virus.anybody!


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Sneeze spray is 2-3 meters and falls in and ark. So the further down the line in those 2-3 meters means that it will hit your clothe not your face. The virus if it is in a wet mucous droplet of 2-3 microns or larger will life for up to 4 days in air with a relative humidity of over 60%. 
Covid-19 is in the family of Rino viruses. They are RNA viruses and have a mucoid coating. Cellulose dimers and short strait chain polymers of cellulose when dessicated , such as dry card board, are very uncondusive for the virus to live because it tears up the mucoid coat. This is how trees naturally fight many virus attacks. Not all but most mucoid coated RNA types. So on dry cardboard only about 4 hrs is how long the virus will stay active.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Sneeze spray is 2-3 meters and falls in and ark. So the further down the line in those 2-3 meters means that it will hit your clothe not your face. The virus if it is in a wet mucous droplet of 2-3 microns or larger will life for up to 4 days in air with a relative humidity of over 60%.
> Covid-19 is in the family of Rino viruses. They are RNA viruses and have a mucoid coating. Cellulose dimers and short strait chain polymers of cellulose when dessicated , such as dry card board, are very uncondusive for the virus to live because it tears up the mucoid coat. This is how trees naturally fight many virus attacks. Not all but most mucoid coated RNA types. So on dry cardboard only about 4 hrs is how long the virus will stay active.
> 
> - pontic


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> am i missing something here ? what does this have to do with spreading the virus.anybody!
> 
> - pottz


If you are truly free, you have the right to spread dust uninhibited; therefore, no restriction any behavior including spreading the virus.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> am i missing something here ? what does this have to do with spreading the virus.anybody!
> 
> - pottz


The concern was whether the government has the authority to limit our rights for the good of public health, this has also come up again and again on our neighborhood Nextdoor. Anarchist ideologies like Libertarianism view the government as an impediment and believe we can live without it, as if. The merging of corporations to reduce competition and gain market share prove that business can't be free of regulation, and dummies going around coughing on food or holding church services which lead to outbreaks prove that rights can't be unlimited.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

> Sneeze spray is 2-3 meters and falls in and ark. So the further down the line in those 2-3 meters means that it will hit your clothe not your face. The virus if it is in a wet mucous droplet of 2-3 microns or larger will life for up to 4 days in air with a relative humidity of over 60%.
> Covid-19 is in the family of Rino viruses. They are RNA viruses and have a mucoid coating. Cellulose dimers and short strait chain polymers of cellulose when dessicated , such as dry card board, are very uncondusive for the virus to live because it tears up the mucoid coat. This is how trees naturally fight many virus attacks. Not all but most mucoid coated RNA types. So on dry cardboard only about 4 hrs is how long the virus will stay active.
> 
> - pontic


Just wondering what happens if you step on the virus after someone with the virus sneezes and it hits the floor. Do we carry it around on our shoes and track it around?


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes you can track it around. So take your shoes off before you get into the main part of the house. A decon station for your shoes and stuff would be wise if you live in hi risk areas.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> The forced closures and all that are far worse than the virus. We will regret that we allowed that to happen.
> 
> A great American once said "Give me liberty of give me death". Now we accept a loss of liberty in exchange for a mere promise of safety - which is a bad exchange, in my opinion. Surely it is reasonable to advise people to avoid this and that, but to force businesses to close, to destroy people s livelihood, is evil.
> 
> ...


The problem is when YOUR liberty can give ME death. The government is not restricting your liberty in any way except in how it affects public health. I may die of this virus too. But if not going out to eat or throwing any parties or going on vacation for a month or two lets me (or you or anyone else) live longer then I can comply with it. And let's face it, it's not as if these mandates are being enforced. And yes, some will truly suffer from the consequences of the actions taken as far as loosing jobs or going out of business. And that sucks. But, is it worth it to save possibly a couple of million lives?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

The problem is when YOUR liberty can give ME death. The government is not restricting your liberty in any way except in how it affects public health.
This is the type of thinking that scares me more than the COVID-19


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Back to the original question, sort of, check out how this guy is doing. In this article the day before his feat, he admits that this is "literally the most stupid thing I could think of to do."

Here is another article written after he finished.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Post Deleted.

ChuckV is right below (post # 184). My apologies.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Not to change the subject, but with all the deaths, 
just wondering if they are able to harvest any organs or body parts?
Seems like a lot of people waiting for pieces parts could be helped.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Not to change the subject, but with all the deaths,
> just wondering if they are able to harvest any organs or body parts?
> Seems like a lot of people waiting for pieces parts could be helped.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I believe many operations are being cancelled at this point, but maybe they will start transplants soon.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> The problem is when YOUR liberty can give ME death. The government is not restricting your liberty in any way except in how it affects public health.
> This is the type of thinking that scares me more than the COVID-19
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That would seem to be your issue if staying in your house scares you.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

What hope do we have when people can't/won't follow the simplest instructions?

"This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other."


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Good question LeeRoy! I was thinking the same thing!

As far as *"give me liberty or give me death"* goes I think that statement does not have a place here considering the circumstances. 
When a country is at war you fight for your freedom and some of us on the front line lose their lives in the fight.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

as kenny said when your so called freedom endangers someones elses life it's a problem.and no one has the right to do that.were not under marshall law were just being asked to use safe means to limit the spread.as long as common sense is used i think most of us will survive this mess.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Funny thing about those "wars"-- they never really get won. Hope this one is different. Then we get to have another one next flu season. Woohoo. Semper Fi


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am headed out for a little 4×4 off-roading at Saurrgo lake (10 minutes up the road) then back to the shop for some woodworking. All is well here thank God and I am being very vigilant regarding this COVID-19.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Common sense? Some people just don't get it (have it). As long as we severely limit trips away from home and practice social distancing, hand washing most of us can do fine. We should not have to force people to remain home by force but this becomes a method of last resort when people are not responsible enough to understand and follow guidelines. I watch an younger people leave their houses to socialize daily and have even witnessed them sharing drinks, cigarettes and joints. I run past my gym that I used to go in and there were twelve cars there at 5:00 am Monday morning so adults can make bad decisions too. Today it is closed by the governor. I see my elderly MIL go to the store and have dinner guests over. Some people just don't get it, If we do this right we can still have the freedom to go to the Home Depot, lowes or whatever. If we do it wrong it lasts longer and the government will infringe on our freedom or eliminate it.


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

Speaking of having to stay at home, and with all the extra "shop time" we have. I would just like to remind everyone to be extra careful around the shop and home. The emergency room is the last place you want to be. Please stay home, stay safe and be careful.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Speaking of having to stay at home, and with all the extra "shop time" we have. I would just like to remind everyone to be extra careful around the shop and home. The emergency room is the last place you want to be. Please stay home, stay safe and be careful.
> 
> - Brawler


This is a great point!


----------



## plang (Mar 20, 2009)

Just great. Only issue is that I retired last October and was just getting use to having the house to myself during the day. Now that my wife who is working at home and my grandson who lives with us is doing school work at home also, 
I have to get use to the new norm for the time being. I am not complaining by any means I love having them around, I just don't like change that much,LOL. We have been just fine. Yes, everyone who has time to work in the shop or whatever, PLEASE be safe, as an earlier post stated, emergency rooms are never a place we want to visit, but even so much more at this time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Common sense? Some people just don t get it (have it). As long as we severely limit trips away from home and practice social distancing, hand washing most of us can do fine. We should not have to force people to remain home by force but this becomes a method of last resort when people are not responsible enough to understand and follow guidelines. I watch an younger people leave their houses to socialize daily and have even witnessed them sharing drinks, cigarettes and joints. I run past my gym that I used to go in and there were twelve cars there at 5:00 am Monday morning so adults can make bad decisions too. Today it is closed by the governor. I see my elderly MIL go to the store and have dinner guests over. Some people just don t get it, If we do this right we can still have the freedom to go to the Home Depot, lowes or whatever. If we do it wrong it lasts longer and the government will infringe on our freedom or eliminate it.
> 
> - controlfreak


If we look to psychological studies, common sense isn't very common ;-( Only 40% of us consider facts in the decision making process. About a third will not believe anything they do not already believe. About 12% have the ability to identify a problem, engineer a solution and follow it through to completion. 2/3 are visual learners so you can't tell them anything. By the time they see the consequences of ignoring COVID-19 quarantine and social distancing, it will be too late to do anything about it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

that's sad but true bob,people cant be taught common sense.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Is anyone going a bit stir crazy yet?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Is anyone going a bit stir crazy yet?
> 
> - Cricket


Not yet,
I'm still able to go to my shop and work, but I don't know for how long.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I vacuumed the house and shampooed the wall to wall yesterday. Make breakfast and coffee for my wife and I every morning, Mow weed whack and edge trim the lawn every 4 days..the Florida heat makes it grow really fast. I Play in the shop for a while and watch way to much TV. Oh… I made dinner tonight on the grill.

*Now for the bad news….*
My wife's 92 year old mom fell last week and broke her hip. She was operated on yesterday and spent a few hours in recovery then she was moved to another hospital room. 
My wife got a call this morning from her sister in Maryland and was told that her mom had passed away early this morning. The sad part is she died alone and we can go there because of this virus. My wife… not good times for her right now. I'm doing my best to console her.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

being in the construction industry im an essential worker so were on the front lines dealing with it everyday.a lot of the contractors that come in just dont seem to get it.we do the best we can to protect ourselves.ive used more hand sanitizer in the last weeks than in my whole life.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I vacuumed the house and shampooed the wall to wall yesterday. Make breakfast and coffee for my wife and I every morning, Mow weed whack and edge trim the lawn every 4 days..the Florida heat makes it grow really fast. I Play in the shop for a while and watch way to much TV. Oh… I made dinner tonight on the grill.
> 
> *Now for the bad news….*
> My wife s 92 year old mom fell last week and broke her hip. She was operated on yesterday and spent a few hours in recovery then she was moved to another hospital room.
> ...


oh god im so sorry buddy,my heart goes out to you guys,tell her once again she's in my heart.hold her tight and keep her safe my friend.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

My condolences and prayers for your family right now Tony.
That is terrible.
God bless.
Jon


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Tony.
Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

The sad part is she died alone and we can go there because of this virus.
My condolences. By reading this it was a sure way of thinking about if this situation would happen to me. Thanks for sharing your grief.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I put on Walt Disney's Angry Birds 2 movie and she is smiling a little! I'm trying. This is hard but time will heal. 
I have to correct one line in my post above. I know you all know it was a type O but I have nothing else to do. 








Tomorrow her sister will let us know about a live video streaming service for her mom. I'm not sure how that works just yet. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Got to the point this morning…that I JUST HAD to get out of the house….the other 6 in the house are getting very grumpy….I needed a break. had a box to mail out…the went on down to Lowes for a bit….bought some hinges, and then retreated back to the Dungeon Shop for the rest of the day….managed to drill a small hole in me thumb, too.

If the weather gets more like Spring….I may start out on Walk-abouts….

Stir crazy? nah, what EVER gave you that idea….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I am headed out for a little 4×4 off-roading at Saurrgo lake (10 minutes up the road) then back to the shop for some woodworking.
> - Desert_Woodworker


I was able to go out to desert today- it was a great time to reflect on my life.
Many thanks for the situation I am in, yet I must as the rest of you stay vigilant!
Ps for the government providing a map along the trail.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Security checker at the entry gate at the jail this morning was taking temps in all incoming staff. She had no mask or gloves on. This is required PPE protocol for her. I come in with mask and gloves. I asked her where her mask and gloved were. she said "The mask messes up my hair and the gloves are hard on my nails." 
What the heck!! "Get that mask on now young lady." She just looked at me with a malevolent look. "Suit your self I'm going to write you up." 
"You are just the Dentist your write up won't do anything to me" 
I said "we'll see about that" 
Wrote her up and they removed her from the post. So you see freedom is actually the freedom to do what you ought not what you want. That is what John Adams said to Thomas (Bipolar) Jefferson at the first constitutional convention.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I put on Walt Disney s Angry Birds 2 movie and she is smiling a little! I m trying. This is hard but time will heal.
> I have to correct one line in my post above. I know you all know it was a type O but I have nothing else to do.
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for sharing, for I could be in a similar situation. I just heard about ZOOM I'll check it out and post later. 
WOW!

Web page
https://zoom.us/
YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/user/ZoomMeetings


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

deleted


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I just found this news that may be of use for some of us.

About the Stimulus Checks about to go out!

There is no need to file a simple tax return to get your check now.

Washington Post
*Social Security recipients who don't usually file tax returns will automatically get $1,200 payments, 
Treasury says in reversal. *


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss Tony. I am afraid that before this is over, many of us are going to have stories like that too. Stay strong everyone and stay home. If you don't believe it that it matters, just read reports about how South Korea has already turned the corner. The US and S. Korea had their first reported case on the same day.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your Mother-in-law Tony. That has to be tough for your wife. It's a strange world right now and things like streaming services are both a blessing (that you can at least have that) and a curse (that you can ONLY have that).


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Tony so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my Prayers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

First- toilet paper has gone, now as a woodworker, my Harbor Freight nitrile gloves an important, a key item in my finishing… not available.
Time to go to the desert and try to accept the reality of COVID-19…
I am OK, just counting my blessing.
Ps here is a woman donating at her expense-


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the prayers everyone. There will be a Live FaceBook Video funeral service for my wife's mom on Thursday and Friday. They are also letting a limited number of immediate family in but no seating I guess it's a quick in and out. My wife is so sad because she can't be there to say goodbye to her mom. Her dad passed away on our 51st wedding anniversary this past August and again she could not be there to say goodbye. Sometimes life deals you a bunch of sorrows but we must endure. 
Be kind to the health care workers, do what's right to stay safe and pray these bad times end soon!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

How about some memes?
62 memes this is how the society express' itself in 2020
I hope that you will find some of them entertaining. 
https://www.wearethemighty.com/MIGHTY-SURVIVAL/covid-19-memes


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thank you for all the prayers everyone. There will be a Live FaceBook Video funeral service for my wife s mom on Thursday and Friday. They are also letting a limited number of immediate family in but no seating I guess it s a quick in and out. My wife is so sad because she can t be there to say goodbye to her mom. Her dad passed away on our 51st wedding anniversary this past August and again she could not be there to say goodbye. Sometimes life deals you a bunch of sorrows but we must endure.
> Be kind to the health care workers, do what s right to stay safe and pray these bad times end soon!
> 
> - woodshaver Tony C


give carol a big hug from me and tell her mom will always be with her in spirit.god bless you guys.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah Desert_Woodworker, I don't have a lot of nitrile gloves but I'm trying to make them last. I'll live with finish on my hands for now. Gotta have them when I'm working on pens though otherwise I glue myself to myself!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Same here Kenny, I am blessed to have some TP and gloves on hand. I am making sure not to waste them.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Our condolences to you and your family Tony


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

trip to Lowes this morning….was..interesting. Only allowing so many people IN the store, stand in line to get in, 6' apart. Same with the check-outs. they have a single door for entry to the store.

Took longer to get in, pick up an item, pay for it, and get back in my van….than it did for the drive to and back from the store…2 miles away. And 4 stop signs…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i had a guy tell me he went to HD and the same thing only one way in or out at the end of the store,the bitch was the building materials like lumber were at the opposite end so people had to push large loads across the store to check out.PITA !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I had the same thing when I did a supermaket run today. 30 mins to get in only to find out they'd reorganized the store and I couldn't find anything. The supermarket is only 2 miles away, but the whole trip took me 2 hours. Good for another 2 weeks at least now though. At least my wife agreed to disinfect everything before is went in the cupboards, so I was grateful for that at least. Strange times for sure.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I stopped by the grocery this morning to get some produce on the way to work. I don't understand the one door for in and out, do y'all? It seems to me that if they opened one door and made it "entry only" and the other and made it "exit only" it would be more encouraging of social distancing. When you have a double set of sliding doors that are only 6' wide and have people entering and people exiting through them, there's bound to be several occasions when a 6' radius of personal space is violated. I've been to two stores since this all started though and both are operating the same so I assume they have some good reasoning behind it?

I haven't been to Lowes or HD since social distancing became a thing. But I really need to get some weed killer and fertilizer down on my grass this weekend so maybe I'll give it a shot when they open tomorrow. I understand they spend all night cleaning and disinfecting the joint so I imagine opening time is the safest time to hop in there…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

the one door thing is so they can control how many go in at a time,i guess they dont want tp spend the money having two people guard two doors.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Makes sense Larry. I haven't seen them limiting people going in so far but when I go, it's pretty early usually and there aren't a lot of people there or any lines for the checkouts.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I went to Lowe's yesterday for some lumber, pavers, PVC conduit and fertilizer and it was a mad house. Many registers open and they all had 3-5 carts in line. People seemed to be putting forth effort to stay 6' away from each other but the shear number of people, especially around the paint counter and in the appliance section was astonishing. I went back again this morning to pick up the fertilizer I forgot and buy 30 bags of soil as my free dirt guy let me down and the two small businesses I called first were 90% more expensive or didn't answer the phone. The garden center was really a mad house, lots of plants and mulch being bought and only one register open, I was in the checkout line for 27 minutes and there were 14 people in line behind me. The parking lot was fuller than I've ever seen and I almost saw two accidents from people learning/forgetting how to drive.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Myrtle Beach. March 30. This would be a goldmine for the police here on Mallorca, Spain. It would be 600-30,000$ FINE for every single person. They are enforcing this here. We arent even allowed to have more than one person in a car; and if we do prove there are extenuating circumstances, the passenger must sit in the backseat. That, of course, makes no sense whatsoever, but even the police in patrol cars are doing this.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Makes sense Larry. I haven t seen them limiting people going in so far but when I go, it s pretty early usually and there aren t a lot of people there or any lines for the checkouts.
> 
> - HokieKen


here it's the worst in the morning when stores open everyone wants to get in quick before things run out for the day.they allow so many when the doors open then it's one in for one out.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i han't been to lowes in a couple weeks but with all the people at home with nothing to do everyones getting to those projects they never had time to before.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Myrtle Beach. March 30. This would be a goldmine for the police here on Mallorca, Spain. It would be 600-30,000$ FINE for every single person. They are enforcing this here. We arent even allowed to have more than one person in a car; and if we do prove there are extenuating circumstances, the passenger must sit in the backseat. That, of course, makes no sense whatsoever, but even the police in patrol cars are doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here in socal theve cracked down,most of the beaches i know about are closed.i heard a surfer was out last weekend and the lifeguard told him to leave,he got a little pissy and wouldn't leave so the cops came and gave him a 1000 dollar ticket.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I appreciate the pic of the beach, for it was an eye-opener. Here is a pic from Home Depot. One entrance in and exit another one out. The carts are out in the sunshine and they have a person wiping down the carts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> with all the people at home with nothing to do everyones getting to those projects they never had time to before.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

My lucky day!!!! while looking through the finishing room- I found this








N95 rated on the cloth and a lacquer rated one.
My homework for tonite- Is the COVID-19 smaller than lacquer spray, regardless- both are nasty and both can kill.
Stay healthy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I made up a squirt bottle with chlorine and water. I wear gloves and take it and rag in the cart with me. I wipe the cart handle when I start and occasionally wipe my gloves as I'm shopping. I squirt and wipe it all as it goes into the car.

Safeway hasn't had a big crowd in the middle of senior/ handicapped hours, 7 - 9 AM Tue and Thurs. Costco was good shortly after opening senior/ handicapped hours, 8 - 9 AM Tue thru Thurs, I went Wed. Got there a few minutes after 8. Long line, but I was about the 5th in the line waiting after the opening crowd entered. About 10 minutes later I was in. The placed looked empty compared to a normal day. Glad I didn't go at 5 AM to be first in line ;-) Stopped by Lowes to grab some wall anchors mid-day. No big deal there either. Lucky I guess.

Living in the threat of the magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction Earthquake, I heard a broadcaster say something to the affect that this is the "Big One" not the earthquake. I think this is a Sunday School Picnic. When the freeways are all compromised by collapsed bridges and over passes, the secondary roads that are supposed to be the primary routes will be worse. They all have serious maintenance issues and worn out bridges. Many buildings will be damaged and dangerous. The resupply chain will be out for a few months to a year. The utilities will be compromised and destroyed to varying degrees. Most people don't know how to use tools or do much of anything without modern conveniences; that guy that thinks this is the "Big One" will probably be in shock. I hope someone raises his tail when his face goes pale.

Anyway, I have always thought it will be a PIA to have diarrhea during the "Big One" recovery period of up to a year; so, TP inventory was good from the git go ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I made up a squirt bottle with chlorine and water.


A great method for safety- for bleach to be effective it must be at least a 10% solution.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Myrtle Beach. March 30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Today 4-3-20 BEACHES CLOSED
South Carolina Gov. Henry McMaster has closed public access to all beaches and has closed all public boat ramps, landings and other access points on the state's lakes, rivers and waterways. The order does not impact the rights of private property owners living on beaches*, lakes, rivers, or waterways in any way.
What I like about social situations- people do not inherently want to be "limited" or enslaved. As the pandemic grows- more to come…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I made up a squirt bottle with chlorine and water.
> 
> A great method for safety- for bleach to be effective it must be at least a 10% solution.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Our daughter says they use a little less than 10% in the hospital where she works, but I went a little strong just to be sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, I squirt and do very little wiping so it will have good contact time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

_Understanding the concentration of your bleach solution is
important for achieving effective disinfection. Bleach (usually
5.25% or 6.00%-6.15% sodium hypochlorite depending upon
manufacturer) is usually diluted in water at 1:10 _
from 3M data sheet.
The only reason that I am saying this is because it is science and some germ can live below 10%
I love your attempt with bleach and like me, I put a little more to be sure.
Ps What people fail to realize, because it smells like bleach then it will kill it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ya know the experts have been telling us for years to prepare,well ive got a wife that has always been cautious of germs so we have a half gallon of sanitizer and 10 cans of lysol spray and several cans of chlorox wipes.i dont call her obsessive any more-lol.i hope you have a crazy wife like mine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> ya know the experts have been telling us for years to prepare,well ive got a wife that has always been cautious of germs so we have a half gallon of sanitizer and 10 cans of lysol spray and several cans of chlorox wipes.i dont call her obsessive any more-lol.i hope you have a crazy wife like mine.
> 
> - pottz


+1 
Many blessings to you


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> _Understanding the concentration of your bleach solution is
> important for achieving effective disinfection. Bleach (usually
> 5.25% or 6.00%-6.15% sodium hypochlorite depending upon
> manufacturer) is usually diluted in water at 1:10 _
> ...


I was reading a little about disinfection or bleach or what ever a while back. It said chlorine only has a 6 month shelf life as a germ killer. I had no idea that it was not permanent. I am wondering if those wipes that are more than 6 month sold are any good?

I don't know if mine is quite obsessive, but she hates dirt, bugs, germs, mice, rats and snakes. We are probably in pretty good shape.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thank you dw,and to you yours.stay safe my friend.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I have no masks so I made one, but I don't know if I'll wear it again. 
Everybody was looking at me weird.
Is it wrong to tie a jock strap around your face?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I have no masks so I made one, but I don t know if I ll wear it again.
> Everybody was looking at me weird.
> Is it wrong to tie a jock strap around your face?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


+1 this is the reason for this forum…








and panties








and the most important part…








God bless America


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well theirs your answer leeroy,go for it!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

We've had Clorox wipes and Lysol coming out our butts since I've known my wife too Larry. I almost hope I catch the virus just so I don't have to listen to all the "told you so"
;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> well theirs your answer leeroy,go for it!
> 
> - pottz


try to put it on your dog


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> We've had Clorox wipes and Lysol coming out our butts since I've known my wife too Larry. I almost hope I catch the virus just so I don't have to listen to all the "told you so"
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


hah,mine is the kind of woman one sneeze or cough and she's,are you getting sick,and the lysol comes out-yowwww


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> well theirs your answer leeroy,go for it!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


dont suggest it,or my wife will-lol.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Something to do…









Now, get busy….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Something to do…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen my friend.idle hands are the work of the devil ! lets see who can make the most sawdust this week-lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

would that be considered "window dressing" lmao!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> would that be considered "window dressing" lmao!
> 
> - pottz


Window undressing!

Walked the dogs this morning and saw a jogger, walkers on a path, lots of kids playing and a guy all dressed up for the Olympic velodrome putting his road bike onto his car.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

> Living in the threat of the magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction Earthquake, I heard a broadcaster say something to the affect that this is the "Big One" not the earthquake. I think this is a Sunday School Picnic.


Right here with you in the PNW. I agree; this isn't "The Big One." As I tell everyone, the infrastructure is still here and functioning. Water, electricity, food, supplies, all are getting in. By comparison stay home, stay safe is a minor inconvenience. I might as well be talking into the wind; or, as my mother puts it, "Well, I know, but…."

Sigh. Fear is a stupidity multiplier.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Living in the threat of the magnitude 9+ Cascadia Subduction Earthquake, I heard a broadcaster say something to the affect that this is the "Big One" not the earthquake. I think this is a Sunday School Picnic.
> 
> Right here with you in the PNW. I agree; this isn t "The Big One." As I tell everyone, the infrastructure is still here and functioning. Water, electricity, food, supplies, all are getting in. By comparison stay home, stay safe is a minor inconvenience. I might as well be talking into the wind; or, as my mother puts it, "Well, I know, but…."
> 
> ...


fear times ignorance becomes an exponential expansion ;-(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Sigh. Fear is a stupidity multiplier.
> 
> - Mike


Stupidity is a fear multiplier.

Not intending to be a wise-cracker or anything, just playing with words)


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Worst part about this is that I'm trying to set up my shop after moving across the country, and I keep running out of things like sheetrock screws for putting the cleats in the wall, or garbage bags to put the packing paper from the boxes of tools into, or a bunch of other things that normally I would just run to the hardware store to get, but with the stay-at-home order, I either order online, supporting Señor Bezos, or try to figure out some alternative that takes a lot more work.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything is still chill here, people doing the best they can.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Worst part about this is that I'm trying to set up my shop after moving across the country, and I keep running out of things like sheetrock screws for putting the cleats in the wall, or garbage bags to put the packing paper from the boxes of tools into, or a bunch of other things that normally I would just run to the hardware store to get, but with the stay-at-home order, I either order online, supporting Señor Bezos, or try to figure out some alternative that takes a lot more work.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Simple solution: just remove all the screws from everything in your house and use those


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

" Never underestimate the power of Stupid People…especially IF they travel in large groups"

Used to hear that all the time, on a now long gone, Radio Station…..WAZU-FM back when Kristi Kempper(sp) worked for them, instead of "Bob & Tom".....

Problem I may have…..while the BORGs will deliver…I'd rather select my own boards…rather than someone who is merely trying to empty a bin….Same with hardware, like hinges, and brackets….

They do have a separate "Loading Area" where you can pull around and get loaded up….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah same with my favorite nursery,only open for called in orders they pull and bring out to you.i want to select my own plants,so spring planting will wait.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Why let spring plantings wait- virtual reality my friend. All in the comforts of your home.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Why let spring plantings wait- virtual reality my friend. All in the comforts of your home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost but i need the smell too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I suggest flower pics but then add the smells by candles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

last week a neighbor brought out his drum set a did a little solo concert for us,tonight about 6pm he came out again,but this time another neighbor and his wife joined him with his electric guitar and her doing vocals and gave the neighborhood a live concert.so cool and very much needed.and the good thing was he was a damned good drummer and he played the guitar quit well also.and when they finished the neighbors son set up his dj equipment,sadly he's young and is playing techno and disco music,so here i am talking to you guys.hey it was great while it lasted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> - Desert_Woodworker


that's very sad but very profound ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Pottz and others we are in this together. P. I really appreciated your story on the music fest…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz and others we are in this together. P. I really appreciated your story on the music fest…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thanks it's what we need more of right now.between last week and tonight i got to meet neighbors i never knew.from the ashes the phoenix will rise…........


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

I bought a contact digital thermometer a few months back when the wife had pneumonia and now she is constantly taking my temperature. I hid the old anal one the other day. We are doing well.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My dog's 12th birthday was today so we took her for a 2 mile walk in the woods and stopped for pizza on the way home and gave her a slice with her dinner. Her favorite foods are: chicken gristles, steak trimmings, pizza, graham crackers, and watermelon, probably in that order. It's getting harder for her to jump in the truck so I need to get a portable ramp or step of some kind.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> My dog s 12th birthday was today so we took her for a 2 mile walk in the woods and stopped for pizza on the way home and gave her a slice with her dinner. Her favorite foods are: chicken gristles, steak trimmings, pizza, graham crackers, and watermelon, probably in that order. It s getting harder for her to jump in the truck so I need to get a portable ramp or step of some kind.
> 
> - Woodknack


she sounds like a sweet old girl.love her and cherish the time left.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Fortunately, I have a very large forest, so thats where I will be vacationing. For you city rats, the options are more limited:


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had an appointment with my pain management doctor this last week. Doctors in some areas are crazy busy and in others not busy and limiting patients. Since some doctors are not doing procedures and fewer patients, they are taking pay cuts. My doctor is very good but has student loans and not all student loans are being deferred. It is getting difficult for him.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope you all are well. We are mostly inside now. Trying to comfort a sick dawg, so we are a little sad. I am trying to focuse on two boxes I plan to send to friends to cheer them up, and keep my mind off bad stuff. I going for a walk now. Bell well. Don't touch your face!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*2020 Summer vacation plans-*










https://www.terravivos.com/


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> *2020 Summer vacation plans-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny. Good one.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

> I hid the old anal [thermometer] the other day.


Q: What's the worst thing about using a rectal thermometer?
A: The taste.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*
video on how to bring your groceries into your home and fast food procedures…* 
This got me to think that I better start to be ever more vigilant.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the vid dw something most people probably dont think about but should.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Including myself…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Our future as a society-*








Giving thanks 4/5 One of my blessings is that find solace with my 3 cats 
I would love to hear thoughts on your pet stories. 
Here is one for Pottz


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey our beagle makes us smile and laugh every day,she never has anything to worry about her life is free to eat sleep and s$%t,and she does a lot of that-lol.thanks dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 
Remember to practice safe pet management-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Hope you all are well. We are mostly inside now. Trying to comfort a sick dawg
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My sincere prayers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well be comforted guys there is no know transmission to dogs and cats.i hope your baby will be ok petey.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> well be comforted guys there is no know transmission to dogs and cats.i hope your baby will be ok petey.
> 
> - pottz


OOPS? 
Tigers can catch Covid-19 if you believe CNN?
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/05/us/tiger-coronavirus-new-york-trnd/index.html

And a cat in Belguim:
https://nypost.com/2020/03/27/first-known-cat-infected-with-coronavirus-reported-in-belgium/

I like Dogs better anyway.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

FAKE NEWS the donald says so,so it must be true?


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

> hey our beagle makes us smile and laugh every day,she never has anything to worry about her life is free to eat sleep and s$%t,and she does a lot of that-lol.thanks dw.
> 
> - pottz


We have a house beagle that does the same! Wife bought me a pup in 1999, that passed too early at age 8 from cancer. Since then, we've rescued older beagles, from Nittany Beagle Rescue, in State College, PA. (Great rescue mission!). Seems people always look for younger dogs, we've gone for the older ones and they make great additions to he family, though for a much shorter period of time (this is our fourth rescue).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Speaking of fake news, remember that news item about the couple who drank fish-tank cleaner? Breaking story there is that it was all bullcr$p. The woman who "survived" is a very shady character with an axe to grind. I am off to work now, but I can track down the links later if anyone wants more concrete ev-dence.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> We have a house beagle that does the same! Wife bought me a pup in 1999, that passed too early at age 8 from cancer. Since then, we ve rescued older beagles, from Nittany Beagle Rescue, in State College, PA. (Great rescue mission!). Seems people always look for younger dogs, we ve gone for the older ones and they make great additions to he family, though for a much shorter period of time (this is our fourth rescue).
> - AMZ


+1


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Speaking of fake news, remember that news item about the couple who drank fish-tank cleaner? Breaking story there is that it was all bullcr$p. The woman who "survived" is a very shady character with an axe to grind. I am off to work now, but I can track down the links later if anyone wants more concrete ev-dence.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yawn. Let it go. Conspiracy theories is what got us to our current polar separation. Remember a guy from the south shot up a pizza parlor in DC because he believed HRC was running a child prostitution ring from the basement. It didn't even have a basement.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am looking forward to seeing and getting excited about any new type of woodworking tool.
Any feedback from the industry would be appreciated.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm working out of the house but it's charity. This is what's keeping me sane. He's a Pyrador that rescued me 3.5 years ago. We're on the "Hard to Adopt" list:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

deleted


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

It's like Vegas:
- We're all losing money
- Nobody knows what time it is
- Nobody cares when you start drinking

The kids are getting home-schooled by drunk parents and will be the leaders of tomorrow!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Here is an early Motherday gift to my 92 yr old Mom
*









Also, included are "blessed" palms from Sunday service (Catholic thing)
and the last of the lemon harvest.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> It s like Vegas:
> - We re all losing money
> - Nobody knows what time it is
> - Nobody cares when you start drinking
> ...


I resent that! 
Not Cool


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> It s like Vegas:
> - We re all losing money
> - Nobody knows what time it is
> - Nobody cares when you start drinking
> ...


Is there some part of the following you had trouble misunderstanding?

*This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.*

I am not going to debate your comments in this thread, but they are out of line for a thread meant to connect with each other and be supportive.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I may be wrong but I think Eric was making a joke. It wasn't funny but I make jokes like that all the time. Just ask my wife, she'll be happy to recount a few ;-)

But you're wrong Eric, apparently some people do care when you start drinking. My boss is not happy right now…

;-)


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> I m working out of the house but it s charity. This is what s keeping me sane. He s a Pyrador that rescued me 3.5 years ago. We re on the "Hard to Adopt" list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dog is beautiful.

- Cricket


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> I may be wrong but I think Eric was making a joke. It wasn t funny but I make jokes like that all the time. Just ask my wife, she ll be happy to recount a few ;-)
> 
> But you re wrong Eric, apparently some people do care when you start drinking. My boss is not happy right now…
> 
> ...


We have to be cautious about "jokes" like that as some may find it very offensive. (I received multiple reports.) My youngest daughter is working her tail off to homeschool her special needs son and does not drink.

- Cricket


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Agreed Cricket. They're not funny when they're at someone's expense. Even if inadvertent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

My youngest daughter is working her tail off to homeschool her special needs son

- Cricket

Thank you for sharing this concern.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Worry? Who..me?









I think Max may have the right idea…


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

I am so sorry, I never meant to hurt anyone. Please understand I was making a joke I thought people wood find it humorous. I have learned it is so important to be ultra careful these daze!

I did call it about how I'm on the "hard to adopt list"......


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I am so sorry, I never meant to hurt anyone. Please understand I was making a joke I thought people wood find it humorous. I have learned it is so important to be ultra careful these daze!
> 
> I did call it about how I m on the "hard to adopt list"......
> 
> - Eric


hey no problem we need all the humor we can these days.hey kenny thought it was funny,but he drinks at work.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I only drink at work when there's a pandemic Larry ;-)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I only drink at work when there's a pandemic Larry ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


right…......me too :-O


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> I am so sorry, I never meant to hurt anyone. Please understand I was making a joke I thought people wood find it humorous. I have learned it is so important to be ultra careful these daze!
> 
> - Eric


Eric, I thought it was funny and took it as a joke. Everybody I know is joking about drinking more out of boredom. This although accurate for me and my family does not mean that all who read this are drunks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Join their party. Better late than never.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not really a big drinker ever. And beer is all I drink when I do unless the wife gets a wild hair and wants to open a bottle of wine. But, I actually drink LESS since the pandemic really hit home. I had a six pack of IPA that I bought about 3 weeks ago. I just drank the last one on Sunday evening. And I try not to go to the store unless absolutely necessary and when I do, I usually go when they open on my way to work. So I'm not gonna leave beer in the truck all day. So who knows when I'll replace the empty spot in the fridge? So yeah, self-isolation has led to me drinking less )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I am so sorry, I never meant to hurt anyone. Please understand I was making a joke I thought people wood find it humorous. I have learned it is so important to be ultra careful these daze!
> 
> - Eric
> 
> ...


+1, I thuoght you were joking too.

I was never a big drinker, but I was a good party pal with those who were pros ;-) The party ended when migraines started up after cataract implants when I was 45. I use beer to wash down pizza once in a while.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> - Desert_Woodworker


The end of speeding tickets, forever. Hallelujah.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

if it was something minor the cop probably gave him a warning,but i wouldn't count on that technique in every situation.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> - Desert_Woodworker


Be Right Back
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Could I ask you to please step out of the car sir.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Pink Moon tonight *


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Provided we're not socked in by clouds….

So far, none in my house has the virus.

72 degrees outside….trees are budding out, grass may need a trim later….front hedge has turned green from all the leaves popping out….

Spring has arrived. Would be nice IF yard Sale Season would come back….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah it's cloudy and raining here so were not seein it tonight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> *Pink Moon tonight *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

"Above the UK the moon will rise in the east…............and set in the west"......................

Thanks for that from the editor of this info-graphic, cause no one on the planet knew that before. lol


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

Has anyone heard the 8pm "howl like a dog"? I could hear it around my house last night but it wasn't close. My boy had his ears up but didn't participate. Maybe tonight with the full moon.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> - Desert_Woodworker


Did you see what he's driving? He couldn't speed if he wanted to.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> "Above the UK the moon will rise in the east…............and set in the west"......................
> 
> Thanks for that, cause no one on the planet knew that before. lol
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


They do drive on the left side of the road, so the moon could move the other way too!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> I am so sorry, I never meant to hurt anyone. Please understand I was making a joke I thought people wood find it humorous. I have learned it is so important to be ultra careful these daze!
> 
> I did call it about how I m on the "hard to adopt list"......
> 
> - Eric


Thank you for that. Hugggggggggggs!

- Cricket


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Passover blessings to those who are celebrating-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*FYI- I just came across a news article expose on our now beloved toilet paper shortage.*
https://www.freep.com/story/money/2020/04/08/coronavirus-shortage-where-has-all-the-toilet-paper-gone/2964143001/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The first time mom came to visit us at home after we got married, she came out the the bathroom telling my new bride the toilet paper was backwards ;-))) ;-)))


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Yesterday the kids got fresh packets from school and it went ok, today I thought school work was going great so I snuck away with my boys and headed up to our property to clean up leaves and sticks then mow this afternoon. The poop hit the fan when I got home mama wasn't to happy when she found out the kids hadn't done most of what they were supposed to, lots of arguments, accusations and screaming ensued. Needless to say supper was unpleasant, I've currently locked myself in the can with the kid's tablet and a near perfect margarita on the rocks. I feel like leaving will be similar to emergence from a bunker after a nuclear winter to see if everything is ok, within the next two hours I already know the answer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Thoughts…
novel virus COVID-19 - Why do they call it a novel virus? Because there is *no vaccination for it.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Yesterday the kids got fresh packets from school and it went ok,* today I thought school work was going great *so I snuck away with my boys and headed up to our property to clean up leaves and sticks then mow this afternoon. The poop hit the fan when I got home mama wasn t to happy when she found out the kids hadn t done most of what they were supposed to, lots of arguments, accusations and screaming ensued. Needless to say supper was unpleasant, I ve currently locked myself in the can with the kid s tablet and a near perfect margarita on the rocks. I feel like leaving will be similar to emergence from a bunker after a nuclear winter to see if everything is ok, within the next two hours I already know the answer.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


 " today I thought school work was going great"-* Trust and verify*

I snuck away with my boys and headed up to our property to clean up leaves and sticks then mow this afternoon.
This was fantastic not only for you but the boys! When all said and done, I'll bet the kids probably bonded a lot…

mama wasn t to happy Sorry brother I'll pray for you (seriously)


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Anybody feeling like me?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Anybody feeling like me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell ya-lmao!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Thoughts…
> novel virus COVID-19 - Why do they call it a novel virus? Because there is *no vaccination for it.*
> 
> I thought it meant it was new.
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> This was fantastic not only for you but the boys! When all said and done, I'll bet the kids probably bonded a lot…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well I did it for their own good, I don't want to raise kids that are good at writing checks to have others do manual labor for them. Not sure if they bonded but neither of them were too happy with me. They don't have the same work ethic either. If they both entered basic training at the same time one of them would be general in a month, one of them would get soap in a sock in less than a week.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Cricket how are you? I and mine are fine. Weather here is fantastic. (s/w fl.) I'm working in my shop (retired) but not higly motivated. I tried an Linseed oil finish (never again) stuff won't dry. Yes I have read all the posts. We can still play golf if we want as long as we space apart. So, that is a good thing.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I am so sorry, I never meant to hurt anyone. Please understand I was making a joke I thought people wood find it humorous. I have learned it is so important to be ultra careful these daze!
> 
> I did call it about how I m on the "hard to adopt list"......
> 
> ...


Wow, never seen Cricket give hugs before. Way to go Eric! ;-)



> Yesterday the kids got fresh packets from school and it went ok, today I thought school work was going great so I snuck away with my boys and headed up to our property to clean up leaves and sticks then mow this afternoon. The poop hit the fan when I got home mama wasn t to happy when she found out the kids hadn t done most of what they were supposed to, lots of arguments, accusations and screaming ensued. Needless to say supper was unpleasant, I ve currently locked myself in the can with the kid s tablet and a near perfect margarita on the rocks. I feel like leaving will be similar to emergence from a bunker after a nuclear winter to see if everything is ok, within the next two hours I already know the answer.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


So you're saying you're married with kids and life is normal? ;-p


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Thoughts…
> novel virus COVID-19 - Why do they call it a novel virus? Because there is *no vaccination for it.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> ...


According to the WHO:

A novel coronavirus (nCoV) is a new strain that has not been previously identified in humans.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> The first time mom came to visit us at home after we got married, she came out the the bathroom telling my new bride the toilet paper was backwards ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


After 12 years of marriage, I still have to go behind my wife and turn the roll around every time she changes it


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The first time mom came to visit us at home after we got married, she came out the the bathroom telling my new bride the toilet paper was backwards ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


so the big question,do you leave the seat up ?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> The first time mom came to visit us at home after we got married, she came out the the bathroom telling my new bride the toilet paper was backwards ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


Never. It has more to do with OCD than being well-trained though ;-) I can't stand open doors or lids…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> The first time mom came to visit us at home after we got married, she came out the the bathroom telling my new bride the toilet paper was backwards ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


With 2 big dogs they go down all the time.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - Desert_Woodworker


We had a dog that would eat the cardboard roll without disturbing the actual toilet paper. Somehow he could grab the little edge of the roll and unravel it under the tissue paper. We had to give up using the wall holders and keep the TP on the counter. We would sometimes find stacks of tissue on the bed. He would eat the cardboard and leave the tissue stacked undisturbed!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

All is well here.Stay home ,stay safe,Live each day as until the Lord.Do not fear.He still is in control.
Happy Easter.He has Risen.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> - Desert_Woodworker


reminds me of our beagle


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*
With the barbershops closed is anyone adapting to cutting their own hair? *








I have been doing it for 2 years and I have no regrets. Plenty of YouTube videos on it. Best $20 spent on a set of clippers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *
> With the barbershops closed is anyone adapting to cutting their own hair? *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im due for one,may need to teach the wife something new.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Money well spent.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Leaving the seat up or arguing about it later. Neither one of these choices are going to turn out well.

I also get the toilet paper holders that are open on one end so it is quick to flip it to where the paper goes over the top as it always should.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> The first time mom came to visit us at home after we got married, she came out the the bathroom telling my new bride the toilet paper was backwards ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ...


TP backwards, lid closed, happy wife, happy life ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> All is well here.Stay home ,stay safe,Live each day as until the Lord.Do not fear.He still is in control.
> Happy Easter.He has Risen.
> 
> - woodcrafter47


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*A quick trip to the store* and the experience with an encroacher or intruder in my space in the line to the registrar. He got within 2 feet of me… The question is not what I did but next time…
*A farting app and add it to my age…*




I'll be sure to post on reviews as well, for how can a man pick his own lumber in safety?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *A quick trip to the store* and the experience with an encroacher or intruder in my space in the line to the registrar. He got within 2 feet of me… The question is not what I did but next time…
> *A farting app and add it to my age…*
> 
> 
> ...





> *A quick trip to the store* and the experience with an encroacher or intruder in my space in the line to the registrar. He got within 2 feet of me… The question is not what I did but next time…
> *A farting app and add it to my age…*
> 
> 
> ...


(sounds) like a soloution dw ;-0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> *A quick trip to the store* and the experience with an encroacher or intruder in my space in the line to the registrar. He got within 2 feet of me… The question is not what I did but next time…
> *A farting app and add it to my age…*
> 
> 
> ...


Smell would probably be more effective.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> So you re saying you re married with kids and life is normal? ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Well yeah, pretty much, but this margarita had the really good tequila in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The WA and King County numbers are out for the day. The new cases have been stable for the last week and a half. Looks like this may not end very soon ;-( Good news is we are at about 40% of numbers my original expansion rate adds up to. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*DREAMS* 








Thankfully I haven't had any nightmares of COVID-19, just the ex-wife keeps coming back to repeat some of her former antics. This time when I wake up I don't have to deal with her anymore


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good news, dau says they have 5 respiratory therapists per shift instead of the normal 2. They have 5 or more 12 hour shifts per week. 40 patients but only 6 on ventilators.

Saw on the news a 99 year old survived it. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Went to Target, about half the people were wearing masks. They had a girl wiping cart handles. One guy looked like he was on his way to a murder, covered head to toe even wearing dark wraparound sunglasses, not an inch of skin showing. I feel like a month ago he would be questioned by the police for walking around that way, how quickly things change. The check out girl told me the virus started exactly where people said it did. Not really sure what that means but I agreed with her. Still no TP, wipes, paper towels, hand sanitizer, bleach, etc. at local stores. My wife was issued masks for work, she's a state employee and considered essential, luckily for us.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

We live in rural PA, and have 8 cases in our county (first was over a week ago), but for a small town area, a person without a mask is definitely in the minority. For me, a mask and "Workmen's Friend" barrier cream on my hands (wash off as soon as I'm at my office or home).

Stay safe and Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Not to change the subject, but with all the deaths,
> just wondering if they are able to harvest any organs or body parts?
> Seems like a lot of people waiting for pieces parts could be helped.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


 *Shoutout to LeeRoyMan*- yes, this was the latest… to add to our society's progress…
https://www.donoralliance.org/newsroom/donation-essentials/coronavirus-covid-19-and-organ-donation-and-transplantation-information-and-resources/
*To all*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Not to change the subject, but with all the deaths,
> just wondering if they are able to harvest any organs or body parts?
> Seems like a lot of people waiting for pieces parts could be helped.
> 
> ...


thank you and ditto to you and yours and all the jocks,stay safe my friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

and to your Beagle


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> and to your Beagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you dw,they say dogs dont get it but there really not sure,hey a tiger did?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Non political, game changer. For those with nothin better to do, like ALL of us.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You really need need that explained?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Your welcome and may God bless all of us through these trying times.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

The next person to violate the following will have their account locked.

*This thread will not be for anything controversial.

It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.*


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am currently frying up some bacon & eggs.

What are y'all making for lunch today?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Since I work alone and am still able to go back and forth to my shop,
I had a scrambled egg sandwich on the run for breakfast, will have a ham and cheese sanmich for lunch and a peanut butter and jelly sanmich snack later in the afternoon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Just finished breakfast but I am starting to think about lunch- gyro or pizza with a fresh salad. Easter Sunday I am going to a friend's house for Easter dinner. In AZ we still have fewer restrictions than others which is a blessing during this pandemic. My heart goes out to those who live in clustered urban cities,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well i havn't had anything but a glass of oj and it's about 10am,been doing yard work and if im busy i just dont even think about eating.ill probably eat around noon.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Pork rinds with Queso dip and sour cream for a light lunch.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I just cut up 5 big beech logs for my wife to turn, so she said she would get some Wendie's drive through. We haven't had any outside food in 4 weeks now. It is 4 cuts per log to remove the pith and the very outside of the log.

I keep mentioning that with Jet's 15% off sale a bandsaw that has 13 inches re-saw capacity and 1 3/4 horsepower is only $1,019.00 (only) and it would cut much straiter lines than I do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rob have you considered a Laguna 14' 10% off sale?

*Society report*- Home Depot, McD's, Chick Filet, Taco bell traffic was busy. Grocery store not bad but still no toilet paper but produce, meat bakery looking good. Looking forward to living and seeing through this pandemic.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chorrizo, Eggs, rice, refried beans & cheese…..washed down with….









Weather was nice, out…so we did "Take-out Mexican" ....supporting our local diners…...

did a little bit of woodworking….trying to keep me inside, and busy.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Had a tuna sandwich for lunch. My wife and daughter are currently making butterscotch cookies to bake while watching Antman and Wasp.

Me? I have some cut pine 1×12's that were left over from a class some of us taught during group camping mumble years ago for a break down stools that I am considering finishing. They've been sitting on that top shelf being ignored for a while. The old stools I had I've given away or they eventually wore out.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Rob have you considered a Laguna 14 10% off sale?
> 
> *Society report*- Home Depot, McD s, Chick Filet, Taco bell traffic was busy. Grocery store not bad but still no toilet paper but produce, meat bakery looking good. Looking forward to living and seeing through this pandemic.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I just looked at this one and it is 1 inch less resaw capacity (doesn't sound like much but it is! This is 17 inch territory.), plus $100 for shipping. The jet is 5 year warranty to 2 for the Laguna (or so I was able to find.) free shipping and 2 4" dust ports. We weren't looking for one, but the 15% off got our attention. My wife looked at a Laguna lathe before getting a powermatic during the 10% sale last year.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/laguna-14-12-bandsaw?gclid=CjwKCAjw1cX0BRBmEiwAy9tKHnjouvhQbBhcb6Sm9ik1AS8wr-R6mwblD22FKtm5gWDPT33Nt18qtRoCD5UQAvD_BwE

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/14-steel-frame-band-saw-13-resaw-capacity-model-jwbs14-sfx?via=573621bd69702d0676000002%2C573621e069702d0676000f61%2C5764018e69702d3ae3000bf8


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Best to you guys


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

My idea of social distancing, down on the creek with no people. Just nature…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine…sitting down in the shop….making sawdust….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Mine…sitting down in the shop….making sawdust….
> 
> - bandit571


me too,im there right now.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sitting down…









Cleaning a dado…









Or standing up, and making Moxxon TP….or, just some pins first Dovetails..









Just puttering around in the shop….my own little world…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is my idea of where I would like to go back to. It is from a Hawaii vacation two years ago and view from balcony. It was a bit of heaven.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

> My idea of social distancing, down on the creek with no people. Just nature…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I had a few canoe trips like this and it just gives you serenity, as long as it doesn't change to up the creek without a paddle.
Stay safe everyone. We are a great community. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> My idea of social distancing, down on the creek with no people. Just nature…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen dave,lets keep strong! peace my friends.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

In Spain, everyone with "non-essential" jobs is allowed back to work starting today. Shops in Italy will be opening probably this week or next. Schools and daycare in Denmark are open starting on wednesday, so people there can return to work.

For Spain, No talk of borders opening, or flights resuming yet.


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

Received my stimulus check.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

for those who did not get a check and need more info

https://www.irs.gov/


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I did not get one and I know why.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I did not get one and I know why.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Why?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*pet food update…* from the* usual 3 to this- Stock up!*

Dear ,
Things are a little backed up on our end with many pet parents ordering food and supplies. Rest assured, we're working hard to deliver your order #_ as soon as possible while caring for the health and safety of our team members.
We expect most orders to be delivered within the next 7-10 days. You'll automatically receive a tracking link as soon as your order ships. Nothing to do on your part. We're taking care of it.
Thank you for understanding. We hope all our pet parents and their beloved pets stay safe.
Yours truly,

The Chewy Family


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Doing? Cautious…

Virus tracking data in AZ is now available by zip code. Had 35 cases in my area yesterday. Too chicken to look again today.

Friend of my son's works for Fry's grocery store I have visited roughly once a week since this started. Two employee's in the store tested positive with virus other day. Store was closed early, professionally cleaned, and reopened next day. All employees had hints on who was infected without any names and not allowed to post/share the info?
Everyone in store was given option of 2 weeks normal pay time off to quarantine, or return to work and get higher hazard rate awarded since this thing started. Surprise, most decided to keep working? Not sure I feel about this private news. At least my son has not had any face to face contact with is possible exposed friend for over 3 weeks. Probably let my son make the grocery trip this week? 

Stay safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

After averaging 330 new cases a day for the last week, WA is down to 89 the last 2 days ;-) Good sign if it holds. I will mask up, grab my chlorine mix and head to Safeway senior day for the weekly run to grab a few bananas. It has been sane there, without any crowds during morning senior hours since they started them.

Our daughter, respiratory therapist, is still working overtime, but she gets to leave early when they are not too busy. That is a good sign. Better than 5 of them not able to keep up last week and running out of respirators. Their patient count is down into the 30s. A few have recovered, they lost 4 and 2 died in ER before they got into the regular treatment. Bracing for round 2.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Friend of my son s works for Fry s grocery store . Two employee s in the store tested positive with virus other day. Store was closed early,* professionally cleaned, and reopened next day.* All employees had hints on who was infected without any names and not allowed to post/share the info?
> Everyone in store was given option of *2 weeks normal pay time off to quarantine, or return to work and get higher hazard rate awarded* since this thing started.* Surprise, most decided to keep working?* Not sure I feel about this private news. At least my son has not had any face to face contact with is possible exposed friend for over 3 weeks.
> 
> Stay safe.
> ...


Respectfully, "professionally cleaned" so they say…I would like to see how this is done 
Most grocery workers in AZ that are working got a $2 p/hour raise and they are still there…
The question, when this settles down, will the stores rescind the $2 pay raise from them or as consumers will we be paying the increased prices that I see? Coffee- before on sale $4.99 today on sale $6.99 and…
A month ago I could buy a dozen eggs for 12cent at Albertsons…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well yeah were all paying for the raises but im not complaining because they risk their health as do i and my guys everyday because were (essential workers).the bitch is my company is not giving anyone a high risk raise.im sure once this threat is gone so will the raises.but will the prices drop,thats the big question.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Amen brother


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Still no relief checks from the feds and state…
Option 1:*










*Option 2:*


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

The problem with giving raises for hazard pay is not that they don't deserve it. It is for how long? This virus may be with us well over a year or more. I hope I am wrong about this. The other problem is taking a pay increase back. I can think of no better way to demotivate an employee than to reduce their pay. I think once you increase pay, thats the new standard of what the market will bare. Sadly I have seen the reverse of this too. I know a company that had staff paid above what was the average because that was how the old owners valued the employees. The new owners (doctors) I suspect used this shutdown to "clean house" to do a pay and benefit reset.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> The problem with giving raises for hazard pay is not that they don t deserve it. It is for how long? This virus may be with us well over a year or more. I hope I am wrong about this. The other problem is taking a pay increase back. I can think of no better way to demotivate an employee than to reduce their pay. I think once you increase pay, thats the new standard of what the market will bare. Sadly I have seen the reverse of this too. I know a company that had staff paid above what was the average because that was how the old owners valued the employees. The new owners (doctors) I suspect used this shutdown to "clean house" to do a pay and benefit reset.
> 
> - controlfreak


You are thinking brother…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The problem with giving raises for hazard pay is not that they don t deserve it. It is for how long? This virus may be with us well over a year or more. I hope I am wrong about this. The other problem is taking a pay increase back. I can think of no better way to demotivate an employee than to reduce their pay. I think once you increase pay, thats the new standard of what the market will bare. Sadly I have seen the reverse of this too. I know a company that had staff paid above what was the average because that was how the old owners valued the employees. The new owners (doctors) I suspect used this shutdown to "clean house" to do a pay and benefit reset.
> 
> - controlfreak


yeah very true but like the song says "im takin what their givin cuz im working for a livin" sadly true for millions.but a least some companies are taking care of there workers,better that not getting the temp raise.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

went lowes yesterday and everything was pretty much normal,except for wearing masks.seems the tp and paper towel problems slowly getting back to normal also.plenty of water in all stores now.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but this Chi-Com virus lock down is getting real old. This is a crazy one. I fish the Snake river between Oregon and Idaho. Every boat ramp on the river or with access to the river is closed. Explain that one to me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AZ has the beach and boat ramp shut I just read that FL is opening up some beaches. The question will people practice social discretion? We'll see.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I don t know about the rest of you but this Chi-Com virus lock down is getting real old. This is a crazy one. I fish the Snake river between Oregon and Idaho. Every boat ramp on the river or with access to the river is closed. Explain that one to me.
> 
> - BurlyBob


it makes no sense how is guy in a boat hurting anyone.here surfers have been fined because the beaches are closed,cant cross the beach to enter the water.1000 dollar fine.

i saw on the news protests were happening yesterday,people are getting fed up with the closures.i think were gonna see more of that happening.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah give them an inch and they take a mile or more. Now what the heck else do the Govt types want to control? From what I'm seeing this may have been very overblown. Why would folks want to cause such a panic and shut down our country? I'm just asking?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Yeah give them an inch and they take a mile or more. Now what the heck else do the Govt types want to control? From what I m seeing this may have been very overblown. Why would folks want to cause such a panic and shut down our country? I m just asking?
> 
> - BurlyBob


personally i think a lot of this is way overblown and people are tiered of it.just watch what happens in the next few weeks.i think we can be safe and still make a living.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Pottz, you and I sure seem to be on the same wave length. I totally trust the American People to over come this if the Commies in the Govt and media would just get out of the way. The America people know whats best for this country. Let them get to work making America Great Again! We've done it before, we can do it again. The Govt. bureaucrats
just get in the way of real hard working Americans doing what they need to do best, produce!!!

GOD Bless the USA!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Pottz, you and I sure seem to be on the same wave length. I totally trust the American People to over come this if the Commies in the Govt and media would just get out of the way. The America people know whats best for this country. Let them get to work making America Great Again! We ve done it before, we can do it again. The Govt. bureaucrats
> just get in the way of real hard working Americans doing what they need to do best, produce!!!
> 
> GOD Bless the USA!!!
> ...


exactly bob,lets get america moving again,we dont want government handouts that dont even cover half of what people need,americans want to make there own living,we dont want charity!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Bob and Pottz- brothers I am with you in thought but I am not posting a response here with respect to Crickett and others- Bob you may want to post at Corona crazies. that is where the "deplorable" hang out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*I love wisdom from the past Franklin Roosevelt- *


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

MY wife and I social distance in the woods of Wisconsin. in a very small farming community. but I do sleep with a 12 gauge Benelli M4 loaded with 7 slugs in the tube next to the bed, and 4 beagles in the living room. I have to drive 7 miles to the nearest gas station.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> MY wife and I social distance in the woods of Wisconsin. in a very small farming community. *but I do sleep with a 12 gauge Benelli M4 l*oaded with 7 slugs in the tube next to the bed, and* 4 beagles in the living room.*
> 
> - ruger


*My Man!!!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Bob and Pottz- brothers I am with you in thought but I am not posting a response here with respect to Crickett and others- Bob you may want to post at Corona crazies. that is where the "deplorable" hang out.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


deplorable,well i guees i am-lol. and proud of it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> MY wife and I social distance in the woods of Wisconsin. in a very small farming community. but I do sleep with a 12 gauge Benelli M4 loaded with 7 slugs in the tube next to the bed, and 4 beagles in the living room. I have to drive 7 miles to the nearest gas station.
> 
> - ruger


beagles god love em,i only have one and she's enough-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Bob and Pottz- brothers I am with you in thought but I am not posting a response here with respect to Crickett and others- Bob you may want to post at Corona crazies. that is where the "deplorable" hang out.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ...


You are the "#1 deplorable" but then there are the apostles DW and others, you have a good heart, my friend. With God's grace and us practicing restraint on sensitive subjects then your Corona Crazies post may be one of the best LJock posts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Do testicles make men more vulnerable to the coronavirus?
*
https://www.latimes.com/science/story/2020-04-18/do-testicles-make-men-more-vulnerable-to-coronavirus


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Bob and Pottz- brothers I am with you in thought but I am not posting a response here with respect to Crickett and others- Bob you may want to post at Corona crazies. that is where the "deplorable" hang out.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


NOR FROM YOU-LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good News and bad. WA had 357 new cases since yesterday. The good news is that is only 24 above the average of the last 30 days, so it is not increasing exponentially ;-) The bad news is still averaging 335 new cases daily ;-(


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Good News and bad. WA had 357 new cases since yesterday. The good news is that is only 24 above the average of the last 30 days, so it is not increasing exponentially ;-) The bad news is still averaging 335 new cases daily ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i know it's sad when that is good news!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is sad because it isn't dropping. The May 4 ReUnite date, will probably be extended at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah there saying may 15 here but who knows.lots of protests popping up the last few days,people are saying enough.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Back to the original intent of the thread, I quite like things regressing to slower times. It is enjoyable not having to run places multiple times a day, nice to be forced into family dining, etc. very similar to growing up many decades ago.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't read through all of the posts here to see if someone already posted this tip, but if you have not gotten your stimulus check yet, it may be because have did not get a refund for 2019 or 2018 (and had to pay instead). To get your stimulus check direct deposited, go to irs.gov, click on the get my payment link at the top and fill in the requested info. You will need your 2019 or 2018 tax return to fill out the forms.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

It is so good to meet kindred souls here! I have trained myself to sleep with one eye open, gripping my pillow tight. My attack ferret Freedom makes an eeping sound at the slightest whiff of reality. My PPE includes a tinfoil hat and a Mk. VII drool cup so my rabid frothing doesn't alert the enemy. God Bless (my bizarre and delusional vision of) America!

(The preceding is satire, which is protected by the First Amendment. You know, the one that comes before the Second Amendment.)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*For those who practice Orthodox Easter*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> To get your stimulus check direct deposited, go to irs.gov, click on the get my payment link at the top and fill in the requested info. You will need your 2019 or 2018 tax return to fill out the forms.
> 
> - Lazyman


*No Go for me*. I have been going to the IRS site and to that part where I get "your information is not available". I read that this is happening to millions of people. For those of you who got it to remember to put some of it away for it is taxable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> (The preceding is satire, which is protected by the First Amendment. You know, the one that comes before the Second Amendment.)
> 
> - Mike


Cute post-
But you may want to add "Crickets admonition" which super cedes both the 1st and second * :>)*


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*Does that mean we are limiting your right to free speech?*

Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.

But here in the community, the owners of LumberJocks.com and I get to choose where that line is drawn.

We have a very clear set of *rules* that some of y'all have forgotten.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

As a former woodworking business person, I found this an interesting podcast re: COVID19 in the woodworking industry
https://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/demand-covid-19-wood-industry-impact
To others who are homeschooling or an educator- here is what I think is funny but thought-provoking parody regarding common core math


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> To others who are homeschooling or an educator- here is what I think is funny but thought-provoking parody regarding common core math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that DW. That could easily have been filmed as a documentary in Seattle. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Bob, Glad that you enjoyed it. I have not personally seen this in my districts but I have noticed a style of teaching math with more written questions then solve in the classroom. Sorry, guys, we got to read and digest then solve before 2+2=22 or =4
People I pray that you stay active knowing what is going on in the classroom and your children or grandchildren's learning during these trying times.
If I am not mistaken have we Americans, when the school year is stopped at spring break and when the school system opens- what will be the reorientation be like fo our children?
Yes, the economy but what about the children?
To keep it woodworking related I taught J/HS woodworking before it went to robotics.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally, was able to get the Boss out of the house, today…first time in a month. Took her out on a Road Trip.

Both of us wearing our masks, BTW….didn't see a whole lot of other people wearing them, either. Even went through a Drive-thru….got a late Lunch, and sat in the van..in the place's parking lot..until it was safe for me to drive, again ( kind of hard to eat Cole Slaw, and drive…)

Weather was great….people were too….just a pleasant excursion out into the world.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> To get your stimulus check direct deposited, go to irs.gov, click on the get my payment link at the top and fill in the requested info. You will need your 2019 or 2018 tax return to fill out the forms.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ...


This may happen if you have not filed your 2019 return yet, it has not been process yet by the IRS or if you do not file a return (usually applies to SS recipients). IRS FAQ says that they are working to get the data into the application. Check back periodically to see if they have updated your status.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Finally, was able to get the Boss out of the house, today…first time in a month. Took her out on a Road Trip.
> 
> Both of us wearing our masks, BTW….didn t see a whole lot of other people wearing them, either. Even went through a Drive-thru….got a late Lunch, and sat in the van..in the place s parking lot..until it was safe for me to drive, again ( kind of hard to eat Cole Slaw, and drive…)
> 
> ...


On Saturday we went to costco in Anne Arundel county in MD, of the 100 or so we saw going in/out/shopping, we only saw one person without a mask, and she was on her way in and could have put one on.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Went by the dealership service center to spend my welfare stimulus check and what a strange vibe. I haven't been anywhere except the grocery store and parks since this craziness started. Usually dealerships are energetic and friendly but today I felt like a diseased dog that no one wanted to pet. Took my truck in for what I was afraid would be an expensive problem and that issue turned out to be nothing but they found a different problem that is expensive, a lot more expensive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Went by the dealership service center to spend my welfare stimulus check and what a strange vibe. I haven t been anywhere except the grocery store and parks since this craziness started. Usually dealerships are energetic and friendly but today I felt like a diseased dog that no one wanted to pet. Took my truck in for what I was afraid would be an expensive problem and that issue turned out to be nothing but they found a different problem that is expensive, a lot more expensive.
> 
> - Woodknack


"One hand giveth and another hand taketh away" plus you'll have to pay taxes on it. Sorry to hear about your story and best for all of us. I am still waiting for my check and I'll probably have a similar story to share, for I own a house.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*For the pet owner who have had to use a head collar on the pet-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

For those who are homeschooling or a person that likes continuing education- I came across this vid from Hillsdale College on YTube




Try to watch at least until the 1:57minute mark I learned!!!!!
They have free college learning, good stuff.
https://online.hillsdale.edu/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> "One hand giveth and another hand taketh away" plus you ll have to pay taxes on it. Sorry to hear about your story and best for all of us. I am still waiting for my check and I ll probably have a similar story to share, for I own a house.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Don't I know it. We bought a 1960 house because it's built like a tank and the neighborhood has no HOA, full dimensional lumber so 2×8's are actually 2" by 8" SYP but old houses come with their own issues. I won a sweepstakes a couple years ago and put all the money back into the house but hey I have a roof that guaranteed for the rest of my life or as long as the company is in business, but they've been around a long time so hopefully aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Stay comfortable my friend and rejoice in what we have…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The high schools and colleges around here can't get off their cushions and figure out what to do with graduating students. I have one kid supposed to graduate HS, the other should graduate college, and we've heard nothing other than they are trying to figure it out. The HS waited a full month to even start thinking about tele-learning. Come on people. My youngest is an honor student, already accepted to college, just graduate her. My oldest needs a study abroad to graduate but the program was cancelled because of the virus. The good news is there won't be any graduation ceremonies, love my kids but hate crowds.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Went by the dealership service center to spend my welfare stimulus check and what a strange vibe. I haven t been anywhere except the grocery store and parks since this craziness started. Usually dealerships are energetic and friendly but today I felt like a diseased dog that no one wanted to pet. Took my truck in for what I was afraid would be an expensive problem and that issue turned out to be nothing but they found a different problem that is expensive, a lot more expensive.
> 
> - Woodknack
> 
> ...


There is no tax on stimulus checks, they aren't considered income.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/personalfinance/2020/04/18/coronavirus-stimulus-check-how-economic-impact-payments-affect-taxes/5148805002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Great info- thx*


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

What did they "find" wrong with your truck?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> The high schools and colleges around here can t get off their cushions and figure out what to do with graduating students. I have one kid supposed to graduate HS, the other should graduate college, and we ve heard nothing other than they are trying to figure it out. The HS waited a full month to even start thinking about tele-learning. Come on people. My youngest is an honor student, already accepted to college, just graduate her. My oldest needs a study abroad to graduate but the program was cancelled because of the virus. The good news is there won t be any graduation ceremonies, love my kids but hate crowds.
> 
> - Woodknack


I've wondered the same about not only kids graduating but proms and juniors that play sports and might be hoping for scouts to potentially spread around a little scholarship money. Kids school down here was quick to assemble distance learning packets and online resources. They've been good about getting the work reported back to the teachers as on the honor system alone, many kids might be hung out to dry by parents indifferent to the education their kids are receiving. Of the several separate school districts in this county, we got the best in terms of test scores, facilities and teachers, the others aren't far off overall I'm very pleased with how things have been handled by all of the educators around us.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What did they "find" wrong with your truck?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Coolant and oil leaks which I knew about. Couple other minor broken things I knew about. Been throwing codes/check engine light which are some sensors. Been hard to start when warm and they said it's the fuel pump which I suspected. The only surprises were leaking head gasket and front end suspension which they said is wore out, bushings almost gone. My wife and daughter have been complaining about it but I'm so used to it. The truck has almost 200K miles and mostly has been trouble free-the only other expensive repair was a heater core about 8 years ago. It's been a good truck and is in good condition so I plan on keep it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rick, think of your stimulus check not being taxed when I told you that it was.
For when I found this out last nite from Robb this put an additional $250 back into my bank account.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

200K sounds just broken in. As long as it's minor stuff (head gasket could swing either way depending on how bad), I'd do the same. Planned obsolescence is never fun but neither is several hundred$$/mo. for a few years either.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I knew the day was coming, I've been putting off some of these things and I hate working on newer vehicles with all the electronics and emissions stuff. If I buy another truck, it will be a restored old Bronco, first body style. I've had 2 and loved them but they cost a fortune now. There is a place in Ohio that specializes and even makes stretched versions. My first one was a 69 with the old Cleveland 240 straight 6 and one barrel carb. Had a lift kit and 38" tires. That thing could climb a tree or mountain but couldn't break the speed limit. Came from the factory with only one windshield wiper, best and worst vehicle I ever owned. Ran like an Olympian but looked like hell because the body rusted out. I have so many stories about that Bronco.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Bronco a true legend…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Not much changed here. I'm in the shop every day and go out for more wood occasionally but some of the mills are closed….but one is open and I got my cherry there.

I'm at a loss to see why we don't have the hydroxycholorquinne every where to use on people to cut the death rate. I watched One American News last night and they said there are millions of tablets out there but no one knows where they are?


> ?


???? The healthy people could go back to work and acquire herd immunity if they get exposed but we would have the drugs for those who get it to the point of breathing problems and possibly save them….instead of us all hiding out!

My 2 cents worth…..........Cheers, Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Then there is my case* of a missing $1200 stimulus check- I wrote 2 letters to my senator different political parties regarding where is my check. Only 1 of the 2 responded with some solace, which is admirable for that senator.
Here is my anger that prompts a question, yes I am in a comfortable finical situation with -$$$, food and the internet and eventually, I'll get my $1200.

*My heart goes out* to those who are are not able to have internet access and a computer for business matters and more importantly homeschooling during COVID19.
The children are our future…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Not much changed here. I m in the shop every day and go out for more wood occasionally but some of the mills are closed….but one is open and I got my cherry there.
> 
> I m at a loss to see why we don t have the hydroxycholorquinne every where to use on people to cut the death rate. I watched One American News last night and they said there are millions of tablets out there but no one knows where they are?
> 
> ...


hydroxycholorquinne has been reported to show no benefit and to actually increase the death rate. It was tested on about 400 vets. Trump has stopped pushing it and Fox hasn't mentioned it since last Tuesday. OAN seems a few days behind on this.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> - Desert_Woodworker


Words to live by Desert.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Hydroxyclorquine is only a vehicle that attaches to cell-walls and allows zinc to pass into the cell, and it is the abundance of ZINC that prevents the virus from infecting the cell. Hydroxclorquine also has some nasty side effects, and particularly affects vision. So it isnt a miracle cure, and is not something people can use to treat themselves, like an aspirin.

So, boosting with zinc supplements cant hurt, in the meantime.

Remdesivir is a drug used to treat ebola, and this is being reported here in europe as more successful than hydroxychlorquine, with full recovery in a few days.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Hydroxyclorquine is only a vehicle that attaches to cell-walls and allows zinc to pass into the cell, and it is the abundance of ZINC that prevents the virus from infecting the cell. Hydroxclorquine also has some nasty side effects, and particularly affects vision. So it isnt a miracle cure, and is not something people can use to treat themselves, like an aspirin.
> 
> So, boosting with zinc supplements cant hurt, in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Considering hydroxychlorquine doesn't seem to be helping at all, anything is probably better unless it kills people as well. Until a study is announced that has positive results of X from a double blind study of thousands of people, I'm not listening. If a politician is backing a drug, I'm definitely not listening and none of us should either.

This hydroxychlorquine boondoggle may have sucked the oxygen out of real treatments, so let the experts work and then let us know.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

> Hydroxyclorquine is only a vehicle that attaches to cell-walls and allows zinc to pass into the cell, and it is the abundance of ZINC that prevents the virus from infecting the cell. Hydroxclorquine also has some nasty side effects, and particularly affects vision. So it isnt a miracle cure, and is not something people can use to treat themselves, like an aspirin.
> 
> So, boosting with zinc supplements cant hurt, in the meantime.
> 
> ...


The articles coming out now are indicating that Hydroxyclorquine doesn't help and may do more harm with some studies being halted.
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200422/nih-panel-dont-use-hydrochloroquine-for-covid

While the news article about Remdesivir is all rah rah rah, the one quote from an actual research scientist said, "Partial data from an ongoing clinical trial is by definition incomplete and should never be used to draw conclusions about the safety or efficacy of a potential treatment that is under investigation." 
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/16/health/coronavirus-remdesivir-trial/index.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

My wife and I got our stimulus checks last Wednesday, didn't know it until I was trying to figure out where the extra money in our savings account was from on Friday. I guess we were some of the luckier ones. Mel


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Glad to see your post. I hope all is well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anybody remember Andrew Pitts? Here is a current vid- a master woodworker.





And kudos go to Stumpy Nubs check him out he is posting regularly-


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

For those of you wanting to make your own mask…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> For those of you wanting to make your own mask…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She must be Roy Underhill's sister. She cut her finger ;-) Roy drew a little blood in about half of the episodes I think,


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Hydroxyclorquine is only a vehicle that attaches to cell-walls and allows zinc to pass into the cell, and it is the abundance of ZINC that prevents the virus from infecting the cell. Hydroxclorquine also has some nasty side effects, and particularly affects vision. So it isnt a miracle cure, and is not something people can use to treat themselves, like an aspirin.
> 
> So, boosting with zinc supplements cant hurt, in the meantime.
> 
> ...


This is the most cogent post on this thread!


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

Made my wife a small poster. It has the words "Kwarantine Krew" and pictures of our family and pets smiling, laughing, etc. (Yes, a cat can laugh. See my avatar.) It brought a huge smile to her face and she immediately posted it next to her desk. Only took a few minutes to put together. If I'd known it would boost her spirits that much I'd have done it weeks ago.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> While the news article about Remdesivir is all rah rah rah, the one quote from an actual research scientist said, "Partial data from an ongoing clinical trial is by definition incomplete and should never be used to draw conclusions about the safety or efficacy of a potential treatment that is under investigation."
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/16/health/coronavirus-remdesivir-trial/index.html
> 
> - sepeck


Looks now as though you called it on the rah rah rah. All hot air and market share.

Gotta be some good guys out there somewhere.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> For those of you wanting to make your own mask…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved it.
She should have put on her glasses when she was cutting the straps to 7" lol
I couldn't tell if the humor was on purpose or not, I hope so.
Made me laugh, and if I needed to, I could still make a mask from her instructions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> While the news article about Remdesivir is all rah rah rah, the one quote from an actual research scientist said, "Partial data from an ongoing clinical trial is by definition incomplete and should never be used to draw conclusions about the safety or efficacy of a potential treatment that is under investigation."
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/16/health/coronavirus-remdesivir-trial/index.html
> 
> - sepeck
> ...


That is consistent with 21st Century sales and management philosophy. During the 2008 Depression a guy called offering a seminar to improve my sales. I told him electrical estimating is a little more specialized than general sales. He insisted he could improve results. I asked for a general synopsis of his program. He said tell the customer anything they wanted to hear to make the sale. I told him some jobs were out of my specialty and expertise. He said it did not matter. Any nonperformance issues were the customer's problem not mine. I told him since I do not lie to my customers and prioritize their best interests, his seminar would not be any benefit to my business.

Later, I was talking to a customer service rep. I mentioned any company that provides value, customer service and demonstrated integrity would corner the market. He said it will never happen. I asked why not? He said he just finished his MBA. This is what they teach in college now.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm retired and in the shop all day so not much has changed except going out for dinner is not happening and I don't like that. and they would not let me in Menards now with out a mask.Last week was no problem.

[controversial removed]

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*National Student Nurse Day*










So far I have been healthy, $$$ in the bank and family. Thank God for giving me these things to continue.
Blessings


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> *National Student Nurse Day*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a prototype that today on *student nurse day *I was able to make adjustments and I will post the finished










Trials and tribulations and happy with the results, later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*If you did not get your stimulus check then this article helped me…*

https://www.freep.com/story/money/2020/05/08/irs-puts-deadline-direct-deposit-information-stimulus-money/3097926001/

Blessings,


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*This is the topic. Nothing More. Nothing Less.*

With all the craziness in the world right now, I want to ask, how are YOU doing? It's time for us to come together because together there is nothing we cannot face. Are you doing okay? Are you anxious? Frustrated? Angry? Let's truly talk to each other. Ya wanna know why? It really is gonna be okay.

Initially, I was simply a bit concerned but I was cautiously optimistic. Yesterday though, I realized it was going into ANY store that was increasing my anxiety. The expressions on the older folks and young mama's faces as they searched for what they need was breaking my heart. The "shellshocked" faces seeing the empty aisles triggered my first actual fear.

It doesn't matter if it is a REAL fear. It matters that some of us are feeling it. How do I resolve that? I stop feeding the fear, by staying away from it all. I may not have everything that I WANT but I do have everything that I NEED.

*This thread will not be for anything controversial. It is simply about connecting and supporting each other.*


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

For me, things haven't changed a lot since I started this thread 52 days ago but I have learned to find those places that give me the most joy and peace.

I have never been one to want to be where a lot of people are. I love being surrounded by nature so I seem to seek it out even more now, especially after a long week of work.

Last weekend I headed down to Padre Island National Seashore.

I slept in my van so that I could wake up to this.










It's a place where I don't have to worry about social distancing because I can drive on the beach to a spot where you just don't see people except occasional someone off in the distance fishing.

I can just sit there with my feet in the water watching the pelicans socializing with each other.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Pelicans are so lucky…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Being over 70, I do worry about getting it but still go out to grocery shop. I think my wife and I are spending more time talking.

Good Things that I am happy about…
There is a pair of Cooper's around and watching them is interesting.

Two days ago, the Baltimore Orioles came back to our back porch and we are feeding them orange slices and grape jelly. Have had four at one time.

Finally, the Ruby Throated Hummingbird have returned.

Now, just waiting for the Monarch butterflies. My son in Austin has had the Hummingbirds and Monarchs for at least a month.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

With fewer people on the streets and sidewalks, my wife and I notice bird song more. It's wonderful to take a breather and just listen to the birds calling to each other. There's still plenty good in the world that doesn't require us thrashing about to enjoy it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I have so many birds where I live that is like being in a city, in the early morning they are just chattering away. The one thing I really dont miss is the constant stream of airplanes flying in over our land. I will be sad when they return.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

in my neighborhood the amount of people out walking and riding bikes is way up,people are getting out and meeting the neighbors again,families out with the kids.every saturday afternoon four of my neighbors come out and do a little concert for us,one on drums two playing guitar and the one guys wife singing.the drummer is pretty damn good.looking forward to that again.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Last Sunday afternoon the neighborhood had a BBQ, we had our dust be gone masks on. The only other person with a mask was an elderly lady that lives behind me. Since no one else had one on she took it off. The people did sort of congregate in family units a good 5 feet apart, so that was good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Our local Costco, Safeway and Walmart are all taking the distancing seriously. Costco requires a mask. I went to Walgreens to pick up a prescription. Not many there, staff masked up. I asked the clerk how many of the customers wear masks. She said less than half.

Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. It has slowed down. She makes no predictions about the rebound. A friend whose brother is a Dr in charge of all the hospitals in a large area (250,000 sq miles) said he expects this to run 3 years to completion.

I mask up, sterilize and prepare for the worst. Safety first served me well in the electrical industry. I was not electrocuted nor did I fall off a steel beam from 30 or 40 feet in the air ;-) Keep the ol' chin up. Safety first will get us through this too.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

where im at masks are required in any public place,no exception.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Walked down to the Local Hamburger joint here in town….we did a walk up, to pick u the orders for supper….then walked back home. Everything was going great..until…I made the turn onto the sidewalk for my house….there was a vine across the city sidewalk….caught one of my feet, and caused me to trip up…...and then do a face plant on my sidewalk….hands, elbow, and the knees hit hard….I don't bounce like I used to…

Still sore, kind of hobbled up….X-rays were negative. Everything else checked out fine…..

Everybody else is doing great around my house. Took two people to get me back onto my feet.

Guess I can just sit back, and get healed up….and take things easy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh man that sounds horrible,well im glad your ok.hell here in socal the first thing after getting back from the doc is youd find a sleazy lawyer and sue the city for that vine across the sidewalk.sad but thats the norm in the big city,find someone to blame,even if it's your fault.heal fast bandit.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Still no toilet paper on the shelves at the local grocery but people must be getting it somewhere because no one is complaining on nextdoor. We nabbed a couple packs a month ago so we are good but I find it odd there are still shortages. Most of the customers were wearing masks but almost none of the employees.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thanks for being who you are…*
Blessings


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Thanks for being who you are…*
> Blessings
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill second that,our unsung hero-cheers.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Going out into public is worrisome lately. :-(

Been out shopping for supplies several days this week. Several HD & Lowes, Target, Walmart, Harbor Freight, and 3 grocery stores that I can remember.

General observations:
- ~70-80% of folks are not wearing masks. They are only recommended, not required by state. Granted AZ has done a good job of flattening the curve, but this is not over. AZ new cases/death rates have been comparatively low to many other states. Everyone knows the numbers recorded are joke, as only God is able to get tested, and only if he can prove he has been exposed to some one else that tested positive. Had a surprise yesterday, AZ had is highest one day increase, almost a 10% increase in total cases in one day. :-(

- About half the folks not wearing a mask in stores, act like you have bubonic plague or Ebola when you are wearing mask around them. Which is fine by me as they tend to stay 6-10 feet away. But the other half act like they don't really care about virus at all, and are happy to be rubbing elbows going down store isles.

- Massive number of large families out shopping this week for Mother's day. They all acted like they were on vacation, slowly roaming around store with no concern at all, acting like virus doesn't exist.

- Low price/discount stores still lack good supply of paper products, baking supplies, sanitizers; when shopping during daytime. They restock overnight, and have some inventory 1st thing in morning. Challenge is an early morning rush as stores open with folks attempting to buy staple items with limits. Several times I saw a family/group go shopping, fill a cart with dozen packages of several items with a purchase limit; then watch one person check out with limit, to return to family cart for another check out load. :-( 
The more expensive grocery stores seem to have better inventory. Found flour and baking soda, but only after visiting one of the highest priced grocery stores in area.

- Found nitrile gloves in stock at Harbor Freight. Was shocked to find these, after seeing them post entire inventory was sent to health care workers. Clerk told me warehouse is restocking, and they get a couple cases this week. Told me I was lucky, as XL gloves needed for my large meat hooks, sell out faster than other sizes.

- Shocked at how busy HD and Lowes are whenever I visit. Made four visits alone this week chasing project parts. There is line when the place opens, and huge rush the last 90 minutes before the early close time of 5:30. They announced longer hours this week, and place was still hopping busy at 7pm one night. Doesn't matter when I visit, it looks more like Saturday morning on holiday weekend than middle of weekday. And very few are wearing masks…..

If people are not careful, this will be much worse, before it gets better. 
:-0(


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Last Sunday afternoon the neighborhood had a BBQ, we had our dust be gone masks on. The only other person with a mask was an elderly lady that lives behind me. Since no one else had one on she took it off. The people did sort of congregate in family units a good 5 feet apart, so that was good.
> 
> - RobS888


hey bud glad your doing good ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

In Spain they are opening up again, slowly, so I can get lumber again and get my blades sharpened. But they have imposed this really silly guideline that any store larger than 400 square meters has to remain closed for another 2 weeks, so our equivalent of big box stores remain closed.

At this point, looks like the tourism industry is dead in the water, no flights in until July or even August. So, for some that is bad bad bad, but for others it is great.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> In Spain they are opening up again, slowly, so I can get lumber again and get my blades sharpened. But they have imposed this really silly guideline that any store larger than 400 square meters has to remain closed for another 2 weeks, so our equivalent of big box stores remain closed.
> 
> At this point, looks like the tourism industry is dead in the water, no flights in until July or even August. So, for some that is bad bad bad, but for others it is great.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.
> - pottz


Like what? I haven't been out much.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.
> - pottz
> 
> Like what? I haven t been out much.
> ...


like the one wildwood just posted,or you can go into a big box store with dozens of people but the beach is dangerous.although there starting to open our beaches again.stay in if ya can,safer.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.
> - pottz
> 
> Like what? I haven t been out much.
> ...


Heres a good one, over here--if we have a justified excuse, we can drive with another person in the car, but they have to sit in the back seat. The police will pull you over and tell you this if you are not compliant. Makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Typically, you would be living with this person, maybe sleeping in the same bed, but you must be the extra 10" away from them while sitting in a car, as opposed to being in the front seat next to them. The police patrols are doing this also.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.
> - pottz
> 
> Like what? I haven t been out much.
> ...


well were not quite that crazy,yet-lol.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.
> - pottz
> 
> Like what? I haven t been out much.
> ...


If you wear a mask on the beach it should be OK, tan might look funny.

Not many had masks at first ('cept woodworkers) so shutting down was necessary. If they say soon you can do what you want, but you have to wear a mask, I'm OK with that. Wear a mask when away from home and wash your hands a lot.

Hey, it isn't much to do to save others lives.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> this whole pandemic is full of stupid policies and rules that make no sence.
> - pottz
> 
> Like what? I haven t been out much.
> ...


Not to fight, but I don't understand, how hard is it to sit in the back seat? how hard is it to wear a mask? A lot of us do it for hours a day already.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Mother's day greetings to al*l. For me today was a blessed event- I was able to have a beautiful conversation with my 92-year-old Mother in Flordia. I realize that a lot of people have lost their Mother but I hope that you had some pleasant memories with her. She only happens once in a lifetime.
Also, I spent a fellowship and dinner with friends. No masks, hugs and we sat together and we were comfortable. Unlike other parts of the country, we have had it better than most regarding "social freedoms". Yes the mean ole Mr. CORONA is still active but in some areas not so bad in others
As always stay vigilant to your beliefs.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Played tennis today for the first time and by play I mean we wacked the ball randomly around a tennis court but it was good fun. My wife's wish for mother's day was to play tennis. Last year and the year before we went canoeing.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Mother's day greetings to al*l. For me today was a blessed event- I was able to have a beautiful conversation with my 92-year-old Mother in Flordia. I realize that a lot of people have lost their Mother but I hope that you had some pleasant memories with her. She only happens once in a lifetime.
> Also, I spent a fellowship and dinner with friends. No masks, hugs and we sat together and we were comfortable. Unlike other parts of the country, we have had it better than most regarding "social freedoms". Yes the mean ole Mr. CORONA is still active but in some areas not so bad in others
> As always stay vigilant to your beliefs.
> 
> ...


you are a blessed man having mom with you,lost mine when she was only a young 57 to cancer.i still have the memories though.i hope everyone took the time to honor theirs,the end comes way too soon guys,dont waste a minute.peace jocks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

A wonderful anecdote, DW. Lifted my spirits this morning. Thank you.


> *Mother's day greetings to al*l. For me today was a blessed event- I was able to have a beautiful conversation with my 92-year-old Mother in Flordia. I realize that a lot of people have lost their Mother but I hope that you had some pleasant memories with her. She only happens once in a lifetime.
> Also, I spent a fellowship and dinner with friends. No masks, hugs and we sat together and we were comfortable. Unlike other parts of the country, we have had it better than most regarding "social freedoms". Yes the mean ole Mr. CORONA is still active but in some areas not so bad in others
> As always stay vigilant to your beliefs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Personal thoughts-* I am living today with COVID epidemic which made me think how many "pandemics" have I or we lived through?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics
The one epidemic that stands out most to me- Polio and the Iron Lung









Blessings


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Personal thoughts-* I am living today with COVID epidemic which made me think how many "pandemics" have I or we lived through?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics
> The one epidemic that stands out most to me- Polio and the Iron Lung
> 
> ...


yeah there are pandemics that make is look mild.look at the spanish flu of 1918,crazy.i think almost 700000 americans died during that one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> *Personal thoughts-* I am living today with COVID epidemic which made me think how many "pandemics" have I or we lived through?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics
> The one epidemic that stands out most to me- Polio and the Iron Lung
> 
> ...


Technology has advanced considerably. We can prevent or cure many diseases that were death sentences in history. In a few years you might get a covid19 vaccine as easily as getting a measles or mumps or flu vaccine.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> *Personal thoughts-* I am living today with COVID epidemic which made me think how many "pandemics" have I or we lived through?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics
> The one epidemic that stands out most to me- Polio and the Iron Lung
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/qa6z1cn.jpg
> ...


Don't forget the Spanish flu lasted more than a year. It started in early March, but it was during the second wave in the fall that it was most deadly. Just saying we aren't done counting yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> *Personal thoughts-* I am living today with COVID epidemic which made me think how many "pandemics" have I or we lived through?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_epidemics
> The one epidemic that stands out most to me- Polio and the Iron Lung
> 
> ...


The last few years WA schools had measles outbreaks. I was wondering if the anti-vaccine crowd would bring back Polio? :-(( Tuberculosis had a big import surge a few years ago.

In the 1918 Spanish Flu, there was no national effort to address it. Individual mayors did what ever was done. One would think when strong, healthy 20 year olds started dying in a week a the fort in Kansas, somebody would have quarantined the base. Wilson wanted to get the boys off to WWI. At times both sides were too sick to fight ;-)

Anyways, looks like C-19 is attacking everything from toes to the brain now ;-(

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/doctors-keep-discovering-new-ways-coronavirus-attacks-body/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Evening+Brief+05-11-20_5_11_2020&utm_term=Active%20subscriber


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

My wife is a bit down in the dumps so I'm going to take her on a drive later today, just so she can get out and about. It's not helping that we're coming up on the one-year anniversary of her dad's passing. So I'm doing what I can to keep her spirits up, give her love and support.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting difference in groceries, at the upscacle place the employees are wearing masks and customers aren't, at the grocery in a mixed blue collar neighborhood the customers were wearing masks and the employees aren't. Neither one had toilet paper or good vermouth.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

We're doing fine. The local grocery store has gotten those plastic screens. They all have masks now and a sign requesting people wear masks. When it's busy about half the customers wear them. Late hours almost all of us do. Still no paper products but the restrictions on dairy and eggs are gone. Very few products are limited.

Most people seem fine in the store. Of course there is that one lady, when I asked her if she could let me have a package of cinnamon rolls on the shelf behind her, she dead looked me in the eye and took all 4 packages. I was all, ok, you win, daughter can do without this trip.

I wear the mask to support the employees. Given the symptoms, my family already had this in late February. Before it s realized it was already in California My son the worst as he needed oxygen.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Seaking of wives, mine just flew out 2 days ago to Sweden (from Majorca, Spain), where everything is normal, more or less. It was touch and go with the flights though, a couple were cancelled. She had a layover in Paris for a night, and because the stores were open, she actually went shopping, because a woman always has to go shopping when they are in Paris, for, like, like, perfume, and fashions, and stuff. She sent a photo of a shop-front window with a mannequin stylishly dressed in a body-bag.

She´s gone to lead one of her self-improvement, healthy-mindful-living for middle-aged Swedish women retreats on a very small island in a very big lake. Bigly money in those. Her mother lives part-time on this island (when it is not winter), and wont let my wife visit because she is afraid of catching the Rona. I said, well, your mom is a smoker, right. Then she is totally protected against the virus, cause smoking is like kevlar level protection against the virus, so I´ve heard. Wife doesnt think that will be sufficient excuse to convince Mom otherwise. And of course, Mom is always right. But my wife is a Mom too, so I am not sure how that settles out. A mexican standoff, I suppose. The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly style; Mom vs Mom vs Virus.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ... Mom vs Mom vs Virus.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Well, with those 5 words you made me feel sorry for the virus Brian.


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

Maybe COVID-19 can be nagged to death?


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> Seaking of wives, ...
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


What exactly are you doing? Building a harem? ))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Seaking of wives, ...
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> ...


Well, a wise muslim freind of mines once told me thet, while they are alloved to have 6 wiveses by God given rite, it is butter to have only one. I will leeve it to ya all to consider why.

I will follow his lead; and proof read posts more thoroughly in the future.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I in no way intend to start a controversial discussion about the efficacy of masks it's just the demographics of people wearing them interest me. More mask observations… Target, all the employees and nearly all the customers except for a few people my age (gen-x) were wearing masks. ABC (liquor) store, all the employees were wearing masks (up from last time) and all the customers were wearing masks except for me however when I was leaving about 10 people were going in, looked like guys getting off work, and none of them had masks. Based on just my own observations over the last couple weeks, I would say white Gen-X'ers and older GenY males are the least likely to wear a mask, although I've seen many people in that age range wearing them. White Boomers are about 50/50 and I haven't seen a difference in mask wearing behavior between men and women. People under 30 are the most likely to wear a mask in public. Most black people I've seen are wearing masks. Almost no Hispanic males were wearing masks. Employees are a mixed bag with more wearing them than not. I've seen almost no children wearing masks. Hardly scientific, just my observations from a few stores.

Also no toilet paper, masks, hand sanitizer or wipes at Target, they only had a few rolls of paper towels and a few boxes of tissues. They were also out of many cleaning supplies including bleach. I find this breakdown in our supply chain even more interesting than the demographics of mask wearing, especially that there is little to no discussion about it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I see quite alot of children wearing masks here on Majorca. Our supply chain is fine, fully stocked on everything. And I havent noticed higher prices, but maybe they are a bit.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> I in no way intend to start a controversial discussion about the efficacy of masks it s just the demographics of people wearing them interest me.
> 
> Also no toilet paper, masks, hand sanitizer or wipes at Target, they only had a few rolls of paper towels and a few boxes of tissues. They were also out of many cleaning supplies including bleach. I find this breakdown in our supply chain even more interesting than the demographics of mask wearing, especially that there is little to no discussion about it.
> 
> - Woodknack


+1 mask wearing has some strange demographics. 
BTW - When it is 105° outside here in AZ, there are less people wearing them?
SWMBO won't let me in house unless I promise to wear mine out shopping. :-(

As far as finding supplies for home: Have had no issue serious problem finding paper products, or liquid bleach. Sanitizer sprays, wipes, or for hands is rare to find; but have seen some occasionally. IME - Shopping during the early morning (senior hour) is usually when the hard to find stuff is available. Probably the same reason many grocery stores have 50+ people in line when store opens. Always entertaining to watch the young'ens as they 'run' through the store in morning when senior time ends and store opens. LOL
Then kinda sad watching them leave empty handed, when they didn't find what they wanted. 
BTDTGTTS
We were down to two half rolls of TP a few weeks ago, when I finally found a giant 48 pack at Target one morning. Was last one.

Be Kind, Be Safe.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well masks here are pretty much mandatory and ive got no problem with that at all if it helps.as far as supplies seems every time i go to sams club it gets a little better,water hasn't been an issue for a long time,tp is a lot better but still runs out,paper towels are good now and i finally got some kleenex last trip.i think people were using tissues in place of tp.hand sanitizer is better but wipes are still hard to get.but the next big problem on the horizon they say will be meat,pork and chicken due to all the meat plants closing.sams pork counter was totally empty when i went in but a half hour later it was full of baby back ribs.seems it's all about being in the right place at the right time.

stay safe lj's.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

I've been wanting to add to this stream for awhile…I am not going to be political…and hopefully I won't be considered controversial. But if I am, Cricket…I leave it in your wise hands to delete me if I go too far, and apologize ahead of time if I have. Please understand my comments are for all of us as a whole…far beyond just the confines of this forum community.

On December 16th I managed to cut the extensor tendons of my right thumb while splitting firewood. Duh. So…working in the shop, a perfect Covid isolation way to spend my time, has been a non starter. Talk about bad timing…
So, I've reread every book in the house, am halfway through the 12 seasons of "The Big Bang Theory," and have spent lots of time streaming music and discovering various artists I have never heard before. Our garden has never seen so much attention. Living on 10 wooded acres, I am now spending my days pulling invasive species with my left hand…My right hand is good, but I wear a protective brace so as not to over stress it too early. 
Life has been OK…my wife is able to work remotely and I love that she is here 24/7. 35 years ago I made the smartest decision of my life…how she feels about it I don't dare ask, but I definitely married a wonderful woman. I heard at some point that "divorce" has been googled at an increased rate of 150%. Not here! 
We live in rural NC. approximately fifteen miles from a university town. Locally, few people, both employees or customers, wear masks in the grocery. Given that masks really do more to protect those around you, I find this truly frustrating. In the University town, everyone wears masks in the grocery stores. Our rural grocer is no longer going to get my business. I hate that, but it's a matter of respect for both me and their employees. Truthfully, the chance of getting the virus without extended contact time is very low…but still, it is wise to take precaution regardless. I wear a mask to protect you..Cannot you extend the same courtesy?....Edging over into restricted territory…so I will stop.

Well Almost…See, that's the thing about me…My brakes don't work very well. The thing about all this extra "uncommitted time"…is I've had, as we've all have had…extra time to think. You ask me how I'm doing? I'll tell you…as how I'm doing is so wrapped up in current events. It reflects my mood, my every waking thoughts…my fears and my sadness. If I am depressed…it's not because I'm stuck at home or without income or struggling with getting my kids to do their lessons on line while I try do my job online. I am retired and relatively fiscally stable. We have no great personal needs or experiencing any real personal sacrifice. My heart goes out to those who are not so lucky…who have lost jobs, and are struggling. My heart goes out to those who have lost love ones, and to those who will. My heart goes out to my nation. I am fortunate, yet I am still deeply sad.

We are all human beings. No matter what we believe politically, ethically, morally…we need fight this together instead fighting one another. We need accept compromise and we need listen to the real fears and situations of those who are out of work and need support as well as those who wish to minimize the spread of this disease. All or nothing, from both sides of the realm of opinion has got to end.

I love this country. Been here 61 yrs. and hopefully a few more. I have travelled fairly extensively and have engaged with many whose opinions may have varied from my own. Usually I have found a common thread from which to develop positive and thoughtful conversation. I believe, with open minds, from both sides of the political spectrum, we can overcome this crises together if we are willing to accept the validity of differing viewpoints. We need to truly listen, respect others opinions and be willing to wear their shoes. We need look towards getting through this as opposed to laying down anger and blame for what/why/who caused our current situation, We need to be honest and we have the right to expect honesty from others, whether they be our leaders or our neighbors…and we need to be humble, to accept others opinions as important…or perhaps, upon honest reflection…even more important than our own.

Despite the hardships we are facing, as citizens of the US we are undoubtedly some of the most fortunate people in the world. We need remember that, appreciate that, and start acting like it. I'm sick and tired of all the anger and hatred and mistrust in this country. If we continue in this manner, as a nation we will truly fail.

So yeah, I've been better.

Simple truth.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well rccinc that was the most sincere rant ive heard so far on this or any forum,spoken from the heart my friend,you will not be removed i promise you or hell will break loose,not me but guys i know-lol.just kidding but i loved what you siaid and it's what i needed to hear.so thank you for speaking from the heart i and i hope many here aprecciate that.
ive got a thread going myself called corona crazy and i invite you to come and share your thoughts with us.warning though were a little more crazy and open than this thread-lol.peace my friend.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

RCCinNC I truly appreciate you opening up and telling us how you're feeling. That is truly what this thread is about.

For me, I had to stop watching/listening to the news because it was having an impact on my attitude in general. I figure one of my kids will let me know if I am missing something important. I already worked remotely before this all started and continue to do so now but I am finding that I need more time in nature lately.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*RCC* interesting thread. Question: Do you find a relationship with God a helpful source regarding your trial and tribulations during your current quest of living during the COVID19?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

RCCinNC, Open minds from both sides built America and the 3rd affluent middle class in world history. Too bad both sides have reduced themselves to myopic radicals ;-( When I was in high school, over 75% of us, US, trusted the gubbermint. It dropped an average of about 1% per year to 17% today ;-(

I am not optimistic about the warring factions ;-(( Prepare for the worst, hopefully it will be better.

Our daughter has been poking life back into the worst cases for the last couple months. She past the TEST. She can come visit ;-))

All I can do is lay low, mask up and give blood is next week. Hopefully that helps a little. They are really short. Mom was really proud of her 5 gallon pin, but they don't give them anymore.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have my second cold of the year, and I'm not happy about it. Both of my younger sons are in "essential" jobs, and so are still working. But the outfall of that is that they've brought home some sickness already, with these colds. I fully expect to get C-19, and I hope that I survive it. I've already told my family that if I get it and am slated for a ventilator, deny its use. I'm old enough (67) that I have health issues that would probably mean that I wouldn't survive anyway. I'm basically accepting the fact that I could die from it. No point in getting angry; it's just the way life goes. I've done enough crazy stuff in my youth that I'm amazed to be alive even now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

D_L thanks for sharing for should I have or think that I have a "cold" , during COVID I would be thinking just like you. My thoughts are what would would I do????
Stay vigillant,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

TopMax- thanks for sharing, I especially liked the Mom's "5-gallon" pin










Ps that's a lot of blood guys


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks DW. I couldn't keep up. Construction site hours didn't line up with the blood bank plus I was too forgetful ;-( She did a lot of good. Established 2 departments at the local hospital as head nurse. She was instrumental starting one of the early meals on wheels programs.

Our daughter is a chip off the old block. She volunteered to escort a 20 something terminal patient home for his last Christmas Eve. The institution couldn't release him without an escort.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

TopMax- they are American heroes


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> TopMax- they are American heroes
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Who? Mom or Sis? ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

OOps! ;-( U said THEY. My froggy mind saw SHE.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When I was growing up and even as a young adult I knew what Mom did, but I didn't really appreciate her abilities, dedication, or accomplishments. Mom was just doing what mom always did. After she retired someone wrote a book about nurses and nursing. When I read her biography, I finally realized her accomplishments when I saw them all together. I am sure there are thousands of nurses out there today making sacrifices for our benefit that most do not appreciate.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

A message of thanks…

For those who sat through my capacity for long winded oratory, I appreciate your comments.

Pottz- I love your "avatar." Beagles and Labs are favorites. When I was a kid, we had a beagle mix named Loki. Don't know what else he was…(all our pets were rescues)...but he was both smart and fearless. The phrase "Man's best friend" is true for a reason…except, (in deference to, and appreciation of the fairer sex) a bit too gender specific…; )
Be assured you will see me in your corona crazy thread. I briefly skipped over last night, saw the dog filled with helium image and totally cracked up. Hysterical!

Dark Lightening- Get better soon…I hope it's just another cold. Likely you will be fine. I truly respect your thoughts regarding not using a ventilator…but in this case a ventilator could save your life. I may be wrong, but I don't think this is one of those situations where if you survive due to extreme treatment you will only do so at a diminished capacity. You can continue a normal life…playing in your shop, contributing to this forum…loving and being loved by those around you. Sorry if I tread where I have no business. Like I said…my brakes don't work very well. Just know I wish you best of luck.

Topamax- Wow…I agree with Desert Woodworker. I'd say both your mother and daughter are American hero's. Those on the front lines amaze me. I'm not sure I would have the cajones to face what they are facing. Wonderful your daughter passed "the test" so she can visit! So…5 gallons. Like most construction guys, I've collected a number of 5 gallon sheet rock mud pails over the years. That my friend is a lot of donated blood. Been awhile, but a reminder for me that I too have some to spare. If you could send the reference, I'd love to read about your mom.

Desert Woodworker- To answer your question, I'm not a particularly religious individual. I absolutely respect your religious beliefs, and I think the sense of community that comes with the sharing of those beliefs a wonderful thing. My son has just converted to Judaism. I'm extremely happy that he has found both his spiritual self and a community to which he can contribute and draw strength from. My spiritual self is found in nature. As kids, we were raised with a deep respect and love for the wilderness. We climbed a lot of mountains! As an adult, that is where I find my strength. 
Am I happy right now? Of course not…we are all dealing with this in our own way, but I have what I need to get by, 
And yes. Kindness. We need as much of that as we can get right now!

Cricket- I can't not watch the news. I was raised with this sense of duty to keep up with current events…Walter Cronkite and CBS News was mandatory in our house! This has proven to be both a benefit and a curse. I feel well informed…and feel pretty well versed in determining what's hype and what's truth….but it comes at the expense of constantly being bombarded with anger, suffering and evidence of even further division in our country. I've backed away some, and like you, have tried to involve myself in activities that give me peace and comfort. We both have an affinity for nature, and if it were not for Spring, I suspect both our lives would be a lot tougher. There's a world of beauty out there, and it's capacity to comfort is limitless. Enjoy.

Sorry, wrote another book. No more…just best to all of you…including anyone who posted while I was writing this. If the case, you were not left out intentionally!

-RCCinNC


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind replies, guys. I'm actually hoping that when I do get it that there is enough research and evidence for medicines and treatment that I wouldn't just end up checking out. The sad part of that is that so many people are dying for the medical community to get that evidence.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

RCCinNC, The book is Charting Idaho Nursing History, https://www.amazon.com/Charting-Nursing-History-Hudspeth-Verlene/dp/0984374973


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dark_Lightning, Think positive, that is half the battle. There are 30 year olds in intensive care for 3 weeks and months of rehab beyond. There are cases of people over 100 surviving without intensive care.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

This how we do it. Teamwork, Amish style.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tonight I'm grilling burgers, zucchini from the garden, pineapple (from the store), and maybe corn on the cob if they have some at the market.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Dark_Lightning, Think positive, that is half the battle. There are 30 year olds in intensive care for 3 weeks and months of rehab beyond. There are cases of people over 100 surviving without intensive care.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks, Bob, I'm hoping I'll be OK, given that even a ruptured appendix didn't kill me, though I've had 3 surgeries because of it. I'm tough as an alligator baggie!


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Lightning…sounds to me that if you do have the virus…the virus is going to regret it.

Topamax is right. A 103 year old woman became ill with the virus, and she beat it. Compared to her, you've barely reached puberty… ; )

Looking forward to all those future posts you'll be writing. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Lightning…sounds to me that if you do have the virus…the virus is going to regret it.
> 
> Topamax is right. A 103 year old woman became ill with the virus, and she beat it. Compared to her, you've barely reached puberty… ; )
> 
> ...


lol. Thanks!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This whole distance learning thing isn't all it's cracked up to be with elementary school kids, they just don't have the discipline to stay on task and unfortunately, neither do I. They're nearly done but it won't be soon enough. The neighborhood pool isn't opening when the rest of the public pools are allowed for some BS reason. I'm really hoping everything normalizes over the summer and the teacher are teaching school come this call as I certain I'm not the only one who is having to do something I'm unqualified to do.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This whole distance learning thing isn t all it s cracked up to be with elementary school kids, they just don t have the discipline to stay on task and unfortunately, neither do I. They re nearly done but it won t be soon enough. The neighborhood pool isn t opening when the rest of the public pools are allowed for some BS reason. I m really hoping everything normalizes over the summer and the teacher are teaching school come this call as I certain I m not the only one who is having to do something I m unqualified to do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+100 their making parents that have no idea how to teach be teachers and guess what,the kids arn't getting an education.just one big problem with the stay at home philosophy.safety at the expense of an education.thank god mine is well out of school,i pray for the rest.peace all.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> This whole distance learning thing isn t all it s cracked up to be with elementary school kids, they just don t have the discipline to stay on task and unfortunately, neither do I. They re nearly done but it won t be soon enough. The neighborhood pool isn t opening when the rest of the public pools are allowed for some BS reason. I m really hoping everything normalizes over the summer and the teacher are teaching school come this call as I certain I m not the only one who is having to do something I m unqualified to do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ...


It is just an interruption for part of 1 year, not the entire education. Just relax, and take deep breaths. The kids behind me "tele-learn" for 4 hours then their mom teaches other kids for 4 hours. That sounds ok, I feel sorry for the parents that are working from home and in charge of their kids lessons. That must be pretty tough.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This whole distance learning thing isn t all it s cracked up to be with elementary school kids, they just don t have the discipline to stay on task and unfortunately, neither do I. They re nearly done but it won t be soon enough. The neighborhood pool isn t opening when the rest of the public pools are allowed for some BS reason. I m really hoping everything normalizes over the summer and the teacher are teaching school come this call as I certain I m not the only one who is having to do something I m unqualified to do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ...


may i ask do you have children or have ever had children?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

My teenage boy goes to a very exclusive private school, with a very exclusive price-tag. The "schooling" part is going well; I dont have to do anything but crack the whip occasionally. The one gripe I have is that we have to pay the same amount for less return. I mean, for gym class, for example, they are requiring the students to watch videos, then asking the children to send in photos of them catching a ball. The school admin sent out an email, saying they were going to give parents a term discount, but needed time to calculate what that might be, and in the meantime, we should pay for the full term. When calculated, we were informed that said discount would be 50euros. Super.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Our daughter is a teacher in a title 1 school, where 90+% of the students are below poverty level. The school system was able to provide laptops, but it's a bit more difficult to provide an internet connection for those families that cannot afford one. Add the fact that a lot of the parents don't speak english, nor do some of the children…and the challenge seems almost insurmountable. I must admit, I am amazed with how my daughter is handling this…being inventive and working "outside the box" to create a lesson plan and maintain contact with her students the best she can. She has passion, and inherited her old man's stubborn side. She'll be there to the best of her abilities…and I am incredibly proud of her.

Interesting to note that parents out there are getting a real dose of what our teachers do every day…and do so with much larger classes numbers…good teachers have superpowers that put the "Avengers" to shame! ; )

More hero's for the list, you ask me…. more obvious now than ever.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Here the county converted buses to internet hot spots but I don't know anything about how they decided where to locate them, the lower income areas no doubt. My buddy lives in NH and they were out of school on a Friday and doing tele-learning on Monday, here it was weeks before they even started talking about it.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> This whole distance learning thing isn t all it s cracked up to be with elementary school kids, they just don t have the discipline to stay on task and unfortunately, neither do I. They re nearly done but it won t be soon enough. The neighborhood pool isn t opening when the rest of the public pools are allowed for some BS reason. I m really hoping everything normalizes over the summer and the teacher are teaching school come this call as I certain I m not the only one who is having to do something I m unqualified to do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ...


No, I don't think you can.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Here the county converted buses to internet hot spots but I don t know anything about how they decided where to locate them, the lower income areas no doubt. My buddy lives in NH and they were out of school on a Friday and doing tele-learning on Monday, here it was weeks before they even started talking about it.
> 
> - Woodknack


That is brilliant, busses aren't being used and going to be parked anyway.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

I believe they did that here too. Took awhile to figure it out…creating hotspots and getting the go ahead from the cell network. My understanding is the cell time is being provided at no cost, but not sure. .Still…far from perfect solution in that it doesn't work for everyone….there are issues above my tech understanding. But yes…Brilliant in concept. Innovation is always at its peak in dire times!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thoughts 5/16 from East Valley AZ-* I am doing fantastic in so many ways but my inner self is telling something is not right. I see commerce in my area things are running and building up speed yet I see from the internet many parts of America are still on lockdown.
On the other hand, I have now lived through 2 pandemics Hong Kong flu and COVID-19. I decided to look up the Hong Kong flu-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_flu
1918 Spanish flu (world war 1) commerce continued and so did the war as well as the 1968 Hong Kong flu (Viet Nam war). WOW! Full pandemic and yet I was able to see the multi-thousand 1969 Wood Stock festival. Today COVID19 we have commerce shut down. I'll be pondering this for a while. 
In the woodshop, I am getting closer to my COVID19 piece being finished- here is a sneak peek attached one is different than the other…



















Also, the off-road trails and recreational sites are open! 
Blessings to all…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This whole distance learning thing isn t all it s cracked up to be with elementary school kids, they just don t have the discipline to stay on task and unfortunately, neither do I. They re nearly done but it won t be soon enough. The neighborhood pool isn t opening when the rest of the public pools are allowed for some BS reason. I m really hoping everything normalizes over the summer and the teacher are teaching school come this call as I certain I m not the only one who is having to do something I m unqualified to do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ...


well i can ask and you can refuse to answer,which is what i thought youd say ;-) peace my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> 1918 Spanish flu (world war 1) commerce continued and so did the war as well as the 1968 Hong Kong flu (Viet Nam war). WOW! Full pandemic and yet I was able to see the multi-thousand 1969 Wood Stock festival. Today COVID19 we have commerce shut down. I'll be pondering this for a while.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think the goal they are trying to achieve is avoiding the 50,000,000 dead they had in 1918.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Re: so called Spanish Flu. I hope this is not deemed controversial. Just the facts, Mam.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Science Daily says that aspirin misuse probably made the death rate higher.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091002132346.htm

Today, advanced ignorance has made he US death rate higher. Ignoring the warnings for 6 weeks or even 2 months has us, US, with over 28% of the world's fatalities. We didn't even need aspirin overdoses to advance the death rate. Our daughter says they are expecting round 2 to start in July. After 2 months of overtime she finally got 5 days off.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Science Daily says that aspirin misuse probably made the death rate higher.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091002132346.htm
> 
> ...


It's nothing short of appalling how much damage one man can do.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

And…so treading carefully…

Any of you really feeling comfortable going out to eat yet? Even as we open up, most people remain home when it comes to close quarters businesses like restaurants…businesses that run on the margins…if they don't run at full capacity they will fail regardless. Even takeout is questionable when you don't know what's going on in the kitchen. As much as my wife wants to get her hair trimmed… even if salons open next week in NC as slated…how do you isolate at such close quarters? Masks are really not a solution for long term contact. And you can forget most food processing situations…how do you protect workers in such close working environments? And our migrant work force, critical to our food supply chain, how do we protect them?

I like to believe that if everyone wore masks and were respectful of social distancing requirements, then we could open….slowly, and hopefully with a minimum of additional illnesses…but there are situations out there which simply do not lend themselves to physical separation.

This is extremely sad, because it is primarily those businesses that are the employers of the working poor. If we push too fast, we will be doing so on their backs. If we don't open, we'll be doing so on their backs. It's no win for them either way. They are the ones with the least amount of choice…and as we push forward we need remember that…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Will find out tomorrow, how much damage that full speed face plant on my sidewalk did….and how the doctor intends to fix me up. Concrete just doesn't have the "give" that a wood floor does…I just don't "bounce" like I used to.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

RCCinNC

To answer your question, no I am not comforable going out to eat right now. I'm in Fla and we are going to 50% seating capacity. (at 25% most restaurants stayed closed, in addition people won't come back to work because they make more on unemployment). Here in FL we have not seen a spike despite "opening up". Going to watch live golf today, can't wait!

Pete


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> RCCinNC
> 
> Here in FL we have not seen a spike despite "opening up".
> 
> ...


Here is part of a story I just read. I have no idea if it's factual or not.

"Palm Beach County, FL reported a 71% increase in new cases the last 7 days compared to the previous 7 days," the document explains. "The state authorized Palm Beach County to begin Phase 1 of reopening on 11 May, which includes the reopening of barbershops, salons, restaurants, and other businesses."
Alexander NazaryanNational Correspondent,Yahoo News•May 15, 2020

I won't be eating out for a while. I know we are supposedly testing more, but I still see the daily confirmed at about 120 in my county. Until I see that dropping I will mind my own business at home as much as possible. 
I have my 84 year old mother living with us, so I just have to not take chances.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> 1918 Spanish flu (world war 1) commerce continued and so did the war as well as the 1968 Hong Kong flu (Viet Nam war). WOW! Full pandemic and yet I was able to see the multi-thousand 1969 Wood Stock festival. Today COVID19 we have commerce shut down. I'll be pondering this for a while.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


god lets hope not bob,those were horrible times.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> RCCinNC
> 
> Here in FL we have not seen a spike despite "opening up".
> 
> ...


good idea lee roy take care of mom she cant afford to deal wth this.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We have picked up pizza a few times. I wouldn't go to a sit down restaurant even if they were open. Someone got an injunction that allows churches to reopen if they follow the same rules as essential business but many pastors are saying they have no intention to reopen.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My spirits were lifted by this story. My great niece teaches fifth grade in Florida. Many of her students come from troubled families. One particular boy lives with a single father who is alcoholic and abusive. The boy visited my great niece not long ago. He was walking from his house to the school to pick up lunches for himself and his siblings. He was walking 30 minutes each way.

When my niece (mother of the teacher) heard this, she said, "He needs a bicycle!" She found one in the neighborhood for $30. When she explained the situation to the seller, she said, "Take the bike for free, and use the $30 to buy them some food."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*
NATIONAL GRADUATION TASSEL DAY*










"Across the country, May 17th marks the annual parade of academic achievement and National Graduation Tassel Day. The day celebrates the accomplishments of every graduate!

Each year, auditoriums and stadiums fill with proud family and friends excited to witness the commencement ceremonies of high schools, colleges, and universities. Tassels dangle from the mortarboards in the colors of their esteemed institutions. With each gown crisply pressed, graduates and families prepare for the big day.

Graduates, as your day arrives, square your shoulders, eyes steady on the future. Pause to consider all your challenges in realizing this moment. When the principal or dean reads your name and your diploma is in hand, move your tassel.

High school and undergraduate students start with their tassels on the right and move their tassels to the left upon graduation. For those earning graduate degrees and higher, the tassel starts on the left and moves to the right upon completion of their higher-level degrees. These traditions of moving the tassel have only recently gained popularity in the last 50 years."

*My prayers today are for the students who were preparing for the big celebration "Graduation Day". Many of the students that I have worked with be experiencing a new type of graduation ceremony. I am looking forward to how the various schools will be handling this.
Blessings to them*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> My spirits were lifted by this story. My great niece teaches fifth grade in Florida. Many of her students come from troubled families. One particular boy lives with a single father who is alcoholic and abusive. The boy visited my great niece not long ago. He was walking from his house to the school to pick up lunches for himself and his siblings. He was walking 30 minutes each way.
> 
> When my niece (mother of the teacher) heard this, she said, "He needs a bicycle!" She found one in the neighborhood for $30. When she explained the situation to the seller, she said, "Take the bike for free, and use the $30 to buy them some food."
> 
> - ChuckV


*+1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

RCCinNC,, No we are not comfortable going out to eat either. Only take out is Papa Murphy's pizza. WE cook it at over 130 °F plus it is better than any other pizza available ;-) I sterilize the wrapping before I bring it into the house.

ChuckV, That bicycle story reminds me of lots of people who called when I was contracting. I think the most desperate was a young man who asked if he could make payments on a service call. He had just had a dryer repairman charge $130 telling him the problem was in the power to the unit. He had a wife with a new baby, another toddler and very little work during 2008 recession. He was capable, so I told him how to make it work safely and what he needed long term. I could not do the work due to liability issues. Learned that lesson when a customer's tenant put a penny behind a fuse and burned down a triplex ;-(


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> My spirits were lifted by this story. My great niece teaches fifth grade in Florida. Many of her students come from troubled families. One particular boy lives with a single father who is alcoholic and abusive. The boy visited my great niece not long ago. He was walking from his house to the school to pick up lunches for himself and his siblings. He was walking 30 minutes each way.
> 
> When my niece (mother of the teacher) heard this, she said, "He needs a bicycle!" She found one in the neighborhood for $30. When she explained the situation to the seller, she said, "Take the bike for free, and use the $30 to buy them some food."
> 
> - ChuckV


+...another 1

....and Bob. You may not exactly look like a prince, but you are all the same ; )


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> My spirits were lifted by this story. My great niece teaches fifth grade in Florida. Many of her students come from troubled families. One particular boy lives with a single father who is alcoholic and abusive. The boy visited my great niece not long ago. He was walking from his house to the school to pick up lunches for himself and his siblings. He was walking 30 minutes each way.
> 
> When my niece (mother of the teacher) heard this, she said, "He needs a bicycle!" She found one in the neighborhood for $30. When she explained the situation to the seller, she said, "Take the bike for free, and use the $30 to buy them some food."
> 
> - ChuckV


Another +1. Thats the best story I have heard all day. I was just at a dinner with friends.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Every day since this all started, my former college has been sending an email with a little uplifting story about someone associated with the school. It is often about a graduate doing something to help the cause. But today's was a little different and even wood-related. The son of two graduates did some building with the materials at hand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

HS Graduation day would have happened 5-21 herein AZ but nothing like this in Japan…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Finally,*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*from the other forum but still relative to this one. 
C.C.*

*I ll close with a COVID poem- translated. Also, I like and enjoy is something from nature

1st the poem and then 2nd my inspiration pic. Whether you like them or not that is what inspires the OP.*

Yes there is fear.
Yes there is isolation.
Yes there is panic buying.
Yes there is sickness.
Yes there is even death.
But,
They say that in Wuhan after so many years of noise
You can hear the birds again.
They say that after just a few weeks of quiet
The sky is no longer thick with fumes
But blue and grey and clear.
They say that in the streets of Assisi
People are singing to each other
across the empty squares,
keeping their windows open
so that those who are alone
may hear the sounds of family around them.
They say that a hotel in the West of Ireland
Is offering free meals and delivery to the housebound.
Today a young woman I know

is busy spreading fliers with her number
through the neighbourhood
So that the elders may have someone to call on.
Today Churches, Synagogues, Mosques and Temples
are preparing to welcome
and shelter the homeless, the sick, the weary
All over the world people are slowing down and reflecting
All over the world people are looking at their neighbours in a new way
All over the world people are waking up to a new reality
To how big we really are.
To how little control we really have.
To what really matters.
To Love.
So we pray and we remember that
Yes there is fear.
But there does not have to be hate.
Yes there is isolation.
But there does not have to be loneliness.
Yes there is panic buying.
But there does not have to be meanness.
Yes there is sickness.
But there does not have to be disease of the soul
Yes there is even death.
But there can always be a rebirth of love.
Wake to the choices you make as to how to live now.
Today, breathe.
Listen, behind the factory noises of your panic
The birds are singing again
The sky is clearing,
Spring is coming,
And we are always encompassed by Love.
Open the windows of your soul
And though you may not be able
to touch across the empty square,
Sing

*Pic: from my youth 1950 s*










- Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

485 new cases in the state of Fl yesterday, down from 619 the day before.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

You've definitely got soul Desert. I'm glad your heart is full my friend…and sharing that can be inspiring even beyond the framework of faith. I thank you.

Petey… Let's hope the trend continues. I won't deny I expect a coming bump. In most cases, no one likes to be proven wrong, but in this case…I'd be ecstatic. I am, as we all are, hoping for the best.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My daughter still can't get word on college graduation. Study abroad is required but they cancelled the program for the year and left her stuck with a $1200 international plane ticket she can't use, to add insult the dean won't make a decision on graduation. If she doesn't graduate it will be another year before she can.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> My daughter still can t get word on college graduation. Study abroad is required but they cancelled the program for the year and left her stuck with a $1200 international plane ticket she can t use, to add insult the dean won t make a decision on graduation. If she doesn t graduate it will be another year before she can.
> 
> - Woodknack


Sad but true example of the victims of education. Many stories like this but they are not being portrayed in the media. Prayers to this person and others…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*My thoughts this weekend will be…*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We started phase II of reopening


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> We started phase II of reopening
> 
> - Woodknack


Yeah, well maybe phase 1.8. They didn't go as far as they said they might, but I can't remember specifically what it was they decided to hold back. NC also reported the highest single day increase of Corona virus cases the next day. but no mention of how added testing, if any, might have skewed the number, so hard to assess what that really means.

Friend of mine hooked me up with this stream on YouTube. There are eight episodes. We watched the first two last night. Had me grinning like a fool…Good, upbeat positive News! To start with episode 1…go to videos. 
Salve for the soul….

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOe_y6KKvS3PdIfb9q9pGug

Edit: Apparently John Krasinski just sold his SGN network rights to CBSViacom. So much for getting to feel positive for free. 
Don't know if the first 8 episodes will continue to be available on YouTube but hope so. Not sure they'll have the same positive affect though. Part of the appeal was the selflessness of the project. : (


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> *My thoughts this weekend will be…*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely DW.

Some of the stories and histories told by others in the Corona Crazies thread really open one's eyes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

RCC excellent video. I wish more of this would be known to others and now we know it can be shared.
Thanks for posting.

I found episode 1


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

That's great DW! I'm glad I could hook you up. Really fun and heart warming, and we all need as much of that as we can get right now. Don't know if it will remain on YouTube or not…but at the very least, I hope they leave the episodes that are there alone. It would be a crime to remove them.

Thanks for the posting the first episode url…The home page is a bit confusing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Welcome to COVID19 Memorial Day 2020*
What I found moving on the above pic-
" and the families who live with their loss." I am blessed to not have been part of a personal family loss. Therefore, I give prayers and thoughts to those who have on this 2020 Memorial Day


----------



## SpindleMaker (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Cricket! I interpreted your post as asking how "I" am doing-not as an opportunity to rant and rave about what is fair or just in the decisions made in efforts to mitigate the effects of the virus.

As Job said, as for me and my household we are doing fairly well. We mostly quarantine at home, travel only for groceries and other essentials, and stay six feet apart. We wear masks outside of our home not because they are the end all to end all but because the research shows that they at least slow down the spread of the virus if we happen to be non-symptomatic carriers.

On March 4 I had open heart surgery. The Docs called it the "full meal deal", everything short of a transplant. At 78 years old, I am not eligible for a new heart anyway. The surgery exceeded our expectations. For three months recovery has proceeded apace, returning me to energy levels previously held only in my dreams. I have even returned to golf.

I love my wife more each day as we spend more time together. With her, I won the international wife "lottery". Every other wife is competing only for second place.

We live in a pine forest with a mountain that rises straight up to 4,000 feet only 1/2 mile in front of our deck. Sitting out with my wife marveling in the sights and sounds of the forest is a special delight. Every day we walk the dogs around the perimeter of our property. This time of year, the air is as soft as a baby's breath and the wild flowers are spectacular.

Our four children are all doing well professionally and family wise. They even claim that we are forgiven for all the sins we committed against them during their growing up years. Quite a miracle, I would say.

Life is good. God takes care of us. We do not fear the present or the future. As for me and my house, we will spend time in the woodshop, time in the quilting/fiber arts shed, and continue to count our blessings.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

SpindleMaker that was a great post and uplifting. I am so glad you are doing better. I am waiting to get some surgery on my back to help reduce the pain…hopefully in a couple weeks.

My family is doing well and dealing with things as best we can. Not going out much but OK. I do not have a beautiful mountain but have a couple acres. We love the birds.and currently are hosting about a dozen brilliant Orioles on the back porch. They are fun to watch and going thru a lot of grape jelly and oranges. They will stay another week or so and be gone. The Hummingbirds are also very busy at our feeders.

My Milkweed patches are growing and ready for the Monarch butterflies. They lay eggs on them and the caterpillars eat them. We capture the caterpillars and raise them in cages and they become butterflies. In the wild, less than 10% make it to butterflies but we generally get more than 90%.

This time has caused us to focus on different things and they can be great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Hi Cricket! I interpreted your post as asking how "I" am doing-not as an opportunity to rant and rave about what is fair or just in the decisions made in efforts to mitigate the effects of the virus.
> 
> As Job said, as for me and my household we are doing fairly well. We mostly quarantine at home, travel only for groceries and other essentials, and stay six feet apart. We wear masks outside of our home not because they are the end all to end all but because the research shows that they at least slow down the spread of the virus if we happen to be non-symptomatic carriers.
> 
> ...


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!*

*It's nice to hear a success story like this once in awhile!

Thank you!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yes with all thats going on in this world today it sure helps to hear stories of those over coming hard times and regaining life again,the news is too full of the opposite.so glad your doing better and are back with us,hope everyday is better than the last.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

SpindleMaker thank you for sharing with us. You just made my day!


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> Hi Cricket! I interpreted your post as asking how "I" am doing-not as an opportunity to rant and rave about what is fair or just in the decisions made in efforts to mitigate the effects of the virus.
> 
> As Job said, as for me and my household we are doing fairly well. We mostly quarantine at home, travel only for groceries and other essentials, and stay six feet apart. We wear masks outside of our home not because they are the end all to end all but because the research shows that they at least slow down the spread of the virus if we happen to be non-symptomatic carriers.
> 
> ...


 I have a friend who was shot down in Vietnam. He spent time in a POW camp alongside John McCain. His stories are harsh…but he is not a harsh man.

My point is, he came out of his experience with silver linings. He found afterwards, deeply engrained within, the capacity to "not to sweat the small stuff," and a greater appreciation for those things in life that we often take for granted. He is a fine man, and I need get back in contact with him.

Spindlemaker, you had a life changing experience. Maybe you're the same man you were before your surgery, maybe not, but it seems you have attained a wonderful inner peace and satisfaction in your life.

I dislike the word inspirational…it gets thrown around so much it loses the value of its meaning. Lets just say, I see your wonderful story carries with it far greater meaning beyond your written words.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Since I live in AZ 
"Arizona reports single-day record 1,654 new coronavirus cases"
https://ktar.com/story/3254712/arizona-reports-single-day-record-1654-new-coronavirus-cases/

*My thoughts are of concern-*
COVID19- Quarantine lockdowns with various state mandates.
The revolutionists disrupting society.
Who is telling me the truth?
Trump
Biden
Dr Fauchi
CNN
Fox News
Or those crazy guys at Corona Crazy in which I participate and I like the quote from a contributor

*Sit down, buckle your seat belt, and enjoy the ride…..
*
*- CaptainKlutz*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Truth is outside your window, never in the mouths of politicians or entertainment networks. Still no toilet paper on the shelves here. You can get it sometimes but stores keep it in the back and you have to ask. Still no disinfecting wipes or hand sanitizer at stores. Kleenex and paper towels are always low. Cleaning supplies sparse. Still mask and gloves shortages. I found a box of 3M N95 in the back of the shop and it was like finding gold. And now the Borg is running short of some tools. We are pretty good on most wood here but I've read that some places are running low. Goes to show the fragility of our supply lines especially with foreign goods and just in time inventory strategies.


----------



## woodworkingpastor (Jun 12, 2020)

Though I have experienced difficulty doing ministry during this time all is going well. It can be difficult without the physical interaction with our friend, family, and other social groups we are part of, but for myself, living in Christ and having His hope lifts me up and sees me through these times.

"Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus." Php. 4:6-7, NASB95


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Though I have experienced difficulty doing ministry during this time all is going well. It can be difficult without the physical interaction with our friend, family, and other social groups we are part of, but for myself, living in Christ and having His hope lifts me up and sees me through these times.
> 
> "Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus." Php. 4:6-7, NASB95
> 
> - woodworkingpastor


Amen and I thank both of you- good stuff
I like the truth out the window and trusting in God
Blessings,


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I know for some this has probably aged better than others, the last post was from 6/13/2020 and some good things have happened since, a few no so good things too.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, I was cautiously bringing this back up as to avoid bringing politics into the mix since that's a little frowned upon. You've done a great job of showing me that was a mistake.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wow, I was cautiously bringing this back up as to avoid bringing politics into the mix since that s a little frowned upon. You ve done a great job of showing me that was a mistake.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


thanks yeti now we have God in the mix ! which is another thing we dont need in the conversations ? ;-)) not your fault though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*I like God in the conversations.* And for not needing God in conversation, that is your opinion. To preach God here -no. To have an experience in which you feel God played a significant role, then mention it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Yet MY post was deleted, even though it echoes your same sentiment. And you WERE preaching god via bible quotes in post #609. It's offensive to me. Let's see if my flagging it gets *it* deleted, too. Us Hindus have it like that, in the US.

This thread- ek garam aaloo


----------

